# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاحد 10 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاحد العاشر من يناير 2021م




مجاهد الدوش


#الصدي
#الاشانتي : فحوصات جديدة بغانا تطابقت مع السلاح الطبي وأكدت سلبية نتائج خمسة لاعبين
#الاستئنافات : سنجتمع غداً لمناقشة قضية الثلاثي عجب والرشيد وبخيت.... وعملية جراحية للتش اليوم
#المريخ يتدرب بقوة وسوداكال يسلم الرواتب للاعبين والجهاز الفني.
#حمزة داود يكمل التأهيل بنجاح ويعود إلى الخرطوم اليوم.
#طه فكى : منعنا أندية الممتاز من الحضور حتى تبعدها من تصفية الحسابات.
#طه فكى يتبرع بنصف مليار للصندوق الخيري للرياضيين ودعم سخي من الكوارتي. 
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... فلول سبعة نجوم.

#الاحمر الوهاج

#بلاتينيوم : سيمبا استخدم أسلوب الهلال مع الاشانتي لإقصائنا. 
#عملية جراحية للتش اليوم.... وقوميز : اللاعبون تعهدوا بالقتال في مجموعات الأبطال
#مجلس المريخ يقرر معسكرا مقفولا للفريق.
#سيف تيري : لا يوجد مستحيل في كرة القدم.
#لوجيستال تكرم سيف تيري في (الاحمر الوهاج). 
#المريخ ينفذ التدريب الرئيسي لأهلي مروي.
#طائرة خاصة لبعثة الأهلي في مونديال الأندية. 
#قوميز : سنقدم كل ما لدينا في ابطال أفريقيا
#الأشانتي الغاني يكشف تفاصيل جديدة بشأن إصابات كورونا.
شباب المريخ قرعة دوري الشباب.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تطبيق افرو سوق ستور بالتعاون مع صحيفة الاحمر الوهاج يكرم نجم ملحمة العبور للمجموعات امام انيمبا النيجيري المهاجم #سيف_تيري من خلال احتفالية مصغرة بمبني شركة افرو سوق ستور












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب بدار الرياضة ويجري مرانه الختامي لمواجهة أهلي مروي بالأكاديمية



رئيس النادي يتواصل مع الثنائي التش وحمزة و يوجه بتسديد رواتب اللاعبين والأجهزة الفنية والعاملين
الفحوصات تؤكد سلامة سيف تيري
عودة حمز داؤود للخرطوم مساء الأحد
التش يخضع لعملية بمستشفى إسبيتار
المكتب الإعلامي
أجرى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ حصة تدريبية ساخنة بملعب دار الرياضة أمدرمان في تمام الساعة التاسعة من مساء اليوم السبت، و إستمر التدريب الذي أشرف عليه المدير الفني للمريخ الفرنسي ديديه قوميز زهاء الساعتين، و أشتمل على الإحماء البدني والتدرب بالكرة، وتجي تدريبات الفرقة الحمراء في إطار الإستعداد لمباريات الإسبوع الثالث من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز، ويلاقي المريخ أهلي مروي مساء الإثنين بملعب إستاد الهلال، ومن المنتظر ان يؤدي المريخ مرانه الختامي لمواجهة أهلي مروي في السادسة من مساء غدً الأحد بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم "2" وتواصل اليوم رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال مع الثنائي احمد حامد التش وحمزة داؤود ووجه بتحفيز الثنائي مالياً، وقد قامت الإدارة المالية بتنفيذ التوجيه بتحفيز الثنائي، وكان حمزة داؤود قد خضع لعملية في غضروف الركبة بدولة الإمارات خضع بعدها اللاعب لتأهيل مكثف تحت إشراف الدكتور جار النبي ومن المنتظر عودة اللاعب للخرطوم مساء غدً الأحد، وسيخضع غدً الأحد نجم الفريق أحمد حامد التش لعملية جراحية بمستشفى إسبيتار بالدوحة ومن ثم يخوض التش مرحلة تأهيل، كما وجه رئيس النادي بدفع رواتب اللاعبين والأجهزة الفنية لفرق المريخ المختلفة وجميع العاملين بالنادي وقد قام مدير الكرة بالنادي بتسليم جميع اللاعبين لرواتبهم إضافة للجهاز الفني كما سلمت إدارة فريق السيدات الجهاز الفني رواتبه، وقد قام المدير المالي للنادي بتسديد جميع رواتب العاملين، و أثبتت صور الأشعة التي أخضع لها نجم الفريق سيف تيري سلامته، وكان تيري قد تعرض لإصابة في مباراة إنيمبا بنيجيريا إستدعت خروجه في أخر دقائق اللقاء وشارك اللاعب بصورة طبيعية في مران الليلة.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ : طموحنا التأهل ولا أشعر بالإحباط حول قرعة الفريق في مرحلة المجموعات



Hisham Abdalsamad 

قال الفرنسي ديديه جوميز المدير الفني للمريخ السوداني أنه لا يشعر بأي نوع من الإحباط حول قرعة فريقه بمرحلة المجموعات لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وأوقعت القرعة المريخ بالمجموعة الأولى مع الأهلي المصري (حامل اللقب) وفيتا كلوب الكونغولي وسيمبا التنزاني.

وقال ديديه جوميز في تصريحات صحفية  : “لست محبطا من القرعة فالأمر عادي لكن في هذا الدور من البطولة تلعب الفرق بمستويات عالية جدا سنقاتل لتحقيق أفضل النتائج”.

وتابع جوميز : “الأهلي (المصري) هو المرشح الأول للتأهل من المجموعة والمريخ مرشح لخطف إحدى بطاقتي ربع النهائي”.

 وأضاف : “فيتا في نفس مستوى سيمبا وسنلعب بطموحات التأهل”.

وتمنى مدرب المريخ أن تنجح المحاولات في ضم ثلاثي الوسط رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وعمار طيفور وبخيت خميس لقائمة الفريق القارية بعد انتهاء مشاكلهم التعاقدية.

كما تمنى شفاء صانع الألعاب أحمد التش مبينا : “هذا الخماسي حال انضم للتدريبات والقائمة القارية سيصبح الفريق أقوى بمجموعات الأبطال”.

وعن لقاء إنيمبا الأخير، قال جوميز إنهم حرصوا على إحراز هدف مبكر.

وأوضح : “تدربنا لتحقيق ذلك الهدف قبل المباراة وهو ما حدث لكن إنييمبا فريق جيد ولعب بشراسة في الشوط الثاني”.

وأكمل مدرب المريخ : “لعبنا باستراتيجية واحدة في مباراتي إنييمبا وفي النهاية نجحت مهمتنا وتأهلنا للمجموعات”.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منافس المريخ سيمبا التنزاني يفسخ عقد مدربه البلجيكي



Hisham Abdalsamad 
أعلن نادي سيمبا بطل تنزانيا عن فسخ التعاقد مع البلجيكي سفين فاندينبروك المدير الفنى للفريق على الرغم من قيادة الفريق للتأهل لدور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

ونشر النادي التنزاني بيانا صحفيا أكد فيه إقالة المدرب جاء فيه  “ مجلس إدارة نادي سيمبا قرر إقالة المدرب فاندينبروك بالتراضي، ونحب أن نوجه الشكر للمدرب على الفترة التي قضاها على رأس القائمة الفنية للفريق والتي قاد فيها الفريق للتأهل لمجموعات دوري الأبطال.”

وقررت إدارة النادي تعيين المدرب المساعد سيليماني ماتولا لحين التعاقد مع مدير فني جديد .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حوار للمعد البدني الجزائري الجديد مع الصحافة الجزائرية قبل توقيعه مع المريخ 



Hisham Abdalsamad 

أحمد بن قابلية المدرب الدولي في حوار حصري للوطني: “أمنيتي العودة لبلدي وأقيم مشروعا رياضيا يهدف لتطوير الكرة الجزائرية”
أحمد بن قابلية المدرب الدولي في حوار حصري للوطني: “أمنيتي العودة لبلدي وأقيم مشروعا رياضيا يهدف لتطوير الكرة الجزائرية”

بواسطة الوطني on 2020-12-22
عندما نقول مولودية وهران، يعني الفريق الإسلامي والمدرسة الكبيرة بالغرب الجزائري التي تخرّج منها لاعبون ومدربون بزغ نجمهم في عالم المستديرة وتركوا بصماتهم في النوادي الأوروبية، إنه اللاعب السابق والمدرب الحالي الذي تتكلم مسيرته الاحترافية عنه في الملاعب والتي كانت بدايتها في التسعينات ودامت حوالي 30 سنة، صال وجال بين أعرق النوادي الفرنسية على غرار بوردو ثم تنقل للخليج العربي وحقق نجاحا لا مثيل لها وأصبح ينافس ألمع لاعبي برشلونة وإيطاليا.

بن قابلية احمد
هو اللاعب السابق والمدرب بن قابلية أحمد بالمهجر، إلا أن ابن الباهية أبى إلا أن يكون ضيفا بيومية الوطني وفتح قلبه لنا متحدثا عن مسيرته في كرة القدم وتجربته بالتدريب الذي قادته للإشراف على أكبر النوادي بقطر والإمارات، وهو بصدد الإشراف على نادي عربي كبير يشارك الآن في كأس أبطال إفريقيا وهو في مفاوضات جد متقدمة هذا وأكثر سيتم التطرّق له بالتفصيل من خلال هذا الحوار الحصري.

بن قابلية احمد
الوطني: عرّف قراء الجريدة بنفسك أولا؟

بن قابلية أحمد: أحمد بن قابلية، ابن وهران، عمري 51 سنة متخرّج سابقا من المعهد الوطني للتكوين العالي في الرياضة وعلوم الرياضة بعين الترك كتقني سامي اختصاص كرة القدم.

الوطني: حدثنا عن بداياتك مع كرة القدم؟

بن قابلية أحمد: بدأت ككل طفل جزائري، مداعبة الكرة في الشارع وأول فريق لعبت فيه كان مع النادي الرياضي لجامعة وهران على مستوى الأصاغر والأشبال وأستغل الفرصة لتحية كل من درّبني كبوطالب، سومة عثمان ومثلت نادي أيضا على مستوى المنتخب الجهوي الغربي وبعدها تنقلت إلى نادي مولودية وهران ولعبت للأواسط عند المدربين شرقي مختار ومحمد جرادي.

الوطني: من هو المدرب الذي كان له الفضل في بروزك واكتشافك؟

بن قابلية أحمد: فضل كل المدربين علينا كبير، كنا نوقّرهم كثيرا ونستمع إلى نصائحهم وأعطوني فرصة للعب ببعض المباريات الودية مع فريق الأكابر لما كان تحت إشراف الشيخ بوحاجي والروسي بوريس كسبوريتوف.

الوطني: وهل لنا أن نعرف ميولك الرياضي؟

بن قابلية أحمد: ميولنا للرياضة كان ميول كل جيلنا والأجيال التي سبقتنا والتي جاءت بعدنا، مثلي مثل جل الأطفال كنا نلعب الكرة في الشارع من طلوع الشمس إلى غروبها وكانت عائلتي رياضية أيضا، أخي الأكبر مارس ألعاب القوى وإخوتي الصغار مارسوا كرة القدم وكرة اليد ميولي للرياضة كان طبيعي وشغفي لكرة القدم كان أكبر.

الوطني: ما سبب توجهك للتدريب مبكرا؟

بن قابلية أحمد: توجّهي لمجال التدريب لم يكن صدفة بل نابع من القلب، بعد الثانوي كنت آنذاك لاعبا في مولودية وهران، فتوجّهت منطقيا للمجال الذي كنت أهواه هذا من جهة ومن جهة أخرى هو تأثّري بمدربي في ذلك الحين محمد جرادي والذي كان مستشارا في كرة القدم الذي كان سابقا في وقته من حيث مناهج وطرق التدريب كنا نستمتع في حصصه التدريبية الحديثة وكان ملما بعلوم الرياضة.

الوطني: كيف كانت تجربتك في تدريب شبان مولودية وهران، خاصة أنها كانت الأولى والأخيرة داخل الوطن؟

بن قابلية أحمد: تجربتي في ميدان التدريب في الفرق الوهرانية لا تنسى، بالإضافة إلى فئات الصغرى، فقد اشتغلت أيضا في نادي نصر السانية ونادي رائد غرب وهران، شهدنا مواهب لا تعد ولا تحصى وللأسف لم تأخذ حقها نظرا لنقص الإمكانيات والمنشآت والنوادي لامتصاصها.

ومازالت الجزائر تزخر بالمواهب في الرياضة وفي كل المجلات ولكن منظومتنا ضعيفة، لم تكن يوما في مستوى التطلعات وتطوير كل الخامات والطاقات.

بن قابلية احمد
الوطني: ما سبب انسحابك من العارضة الفنية للحمراوة؟

بن قابلية أحمد: في الحقيقة ظروف العمل صعبة كانت وراء رحيلي، خاصة بعد انسحاب شركة نفطال تأزّم الوضع كثيرا، مثلا في الأواسط والأشبال كنا نتدرّب في مساحة أصغر من ملعب كرة السلة والأدوات البيداغوجية شبه غائبة ومهما كانت هذه الصعاب كنا ننهي الموسم كأبطال بفضل الله تعالى أولا وبفضل عزيمة اللاعبين وكل الطواقم والحمد لله، كانت تجاربي موفّقة للغاية ولا أنسى فضل أخي يزيد عزي الموجود حاليا في فرنسا لمساندته ودعمه في بداية التجربة ولا أنسى أيضا أخي شنعة رياض، فقد كان الرفيق والصديق والأخ والعون كل هذه المدة.

الوطني: قرّرت الاحتراف خارج الوطن هل لك أن تحدثنا عن بداية مغامرتك بفرنسا؟

بن قابلية أحمد: تنقلت لفرنسا وبالضبط كانت وجهتي إلى جامعة بوردو لأعمق معرفتي في هذا المجال، حقيقة الظروف لم تكن سهلة في السنوات الأولى في غياب منحة للدراسة، فكان علينا العمل إذ كان متوفرا ليلا لحضور الدروس نهارا وفي نفس الوقت كنت أشتغل أيضا كمدرب في بعض الأندية وبعدها تركت الجامعة عام 1998 ورجعت إليها لاحقا أيضا لتحضير شهادة في التقييم والتحضير البدني حتى أكون ملمّا في كل ما يتعلّق بعلوم التدريب رغم ذلك لم أتخلى عن تدريب الفرق وواصلت تكويني مع الإتحاد الفرنسي لكرة القدم، والإتحاد الجزائري لمعادلة الشهادات ومؤخرا مع الإتحاد الآسيوي على مستوى دولة قطر.

الوطني: بإمكاننا القول بأن العنصرية كانت وراء رحيلك من النوادي الأوروبية إلى قطر؟

 أحمد بن قابلية: ذهبت لفرنسا للدراسة وتطوير فهمي ومعرفتي في الرياضة عامة وفي كرة القدم خاصة ظروف عملنا الصعبة ومحيط عالم الكرة في الجزائر هي التي دفعتني للغربة والذهاب للبحث عن محيط آمن ومعرفي لتطوير مستوى معرفتنا، تدرجت في عدة فرق في فرنسا، كل النوادي مهما كان صغرها لها منشآتها وأدوات عمل وفيرة ومع مرور السنين فهمت أن مهما كان مستواك فباب ترقيتك في نوادي المحترفة مغلق لأسباب تمييزية أو عنصرية وآخر نادي عملت معه، استطعنا تكوين عدة لاعبين الذين دخلوا عالم الاحتراف والمستوى العالي من بابه الواسع في النوادي الفرنسية أو الأوروبية، فأحسست أنه من الضروري أن أتحرك إلى محيط أقرب لثقافتي وآمن لأقدّم خدماتي وأساهم في تطوير كرة هذا البلد، ففي السنوات الأخيرة عملت في الخليج لمدة 9 مواسم، وكانت التجارب كلها رائعة.

الوطني: تطوّرت مؤهلاتك بالخارج وانتقلت من تدريب الفئات الصغرى إلى الأكابر ما تعليقك؟

أحمد بن قابلية: التدرّج إلى الفئات الكبرى طبيعي بحكم تجربتي في الميدان التي تقارب 30 سنة وتخصصي من البداية يتماشى مع الفئات الأكبر سنا، طوال مسيرتي اشتغلت خاصة مع الفرق دون 19 سنة أو الأكابر، أرجعها خاصة لحكم تحكمي في الميدان المتواصل، كما عملت مع أجناس مختلفة ولم تحصل لي أي مشكلة وبحكم أيضا مؤهلاتي المهنية، أكتسب الإحترام والتقدير لما يعرفون أن التضحيات التي يقومون بها لمصلحتهم ولرفع مستواهم.

الوطني: حققت نجاحا باهرا مع دول الخليج ما سرّ هذا التألق؟

 بن قابلية أحمد: أعتز بهذه التجربة وأعتبرها ناجحة إلى أقصى حد، دربت في الإمارات نادي دبي الرياضي الثقافي وحققنا الصعود من الدرجة الأولى إلى دوري الممتاز موسم واحد والسعودية نادي الوحدة السعودي موسم واحد، وأعتبرها تجربة طيبة للغاية، فكان لي الشرف المنافسة والاحتكاك بمدربين كبار كقرتس البلجيكي، زنقا الإيطالي، باولو جورج البرتغالي وغيرهم وحققنا نتائج ممتازة وتحصّلنا على المرتبة الرابعة مهما نقصت إمكانياتنا المادية مقارنة بنادي الهلال أو النصر أو الإتحاد والأهلي.

الوطني: احتككت بلاعبين دوليين سطع نجمهم في العالم ما تعليقك؟

بن قابلية أحمد: في قطر كنت في أكاديمية أسباير العالمية، كن نشرف على النخبة ومنتخبات قطر لكل الفئات ونعمل في طاقم عالمي جاؤوا من فرق كبيرة كمنتخب البرازيل، ريال مدريد، برشلونة، أرسنال، توتنهام وغيرهم من النوادي الكبيرة كما اشتغلت مع روول غنزاليس النجم السابق لريال مدريد وشافي هرنانديز نجم برشلونة والمدرب الحالي للسد القطري.

الوطني: باعتبارك جرّبت التدريب داخل الوطن وخارجه وبالوطن العربي خاصة قطر، في رأيك في ما يكمن الفرق وما تقييمك لمستوى الكرة القدم؟

بن قابلية أحمد: لا يمكن أن نقارن العمل في الجزائر بالقطر، لأن هناك كانت لنا هياكل عمل وأدوات تكنولوجية حديثة لمرافقتنا في مهمتنا، خاصة أكاديمية أسباير في رأيي ما عندها مثيل حتى في الدول الأوروبية المتقدمة والحياة في قطر آمنة ومريحة لأقصى حد، تجعل الإنسان يركّز في عمله والمواطن القطري والخليجي مضياف ومتخلّق والفرق بيننا وبينهم يكمن في الإمكانيات لأنهم يوفّرون كل المتطلبات حتى ينجح الفرد ولو أن مادة الخام عندهم بسيطة مقارنة بالإمكانيات البشرية الهائلة التي تحتويها الجزائر والمشكل بالبلاد هو نقص في الهياكل وتأطير الكوادر.

الوطني: كيف ترى مستوى البطولة الجزائرية مقارنة بالبطولات العربية والأوروبية؟

 بن قابلية أحمد: أغلب الأحيان أتفادى مشاهدة البطولة الوطنية حتى لا يرتفع ضغط دمي عند رؤية المهازل الكروية من كل النواحي، علما بأن الله تعالى أنعم علينا بنعمه في طاقاتنا البشرية والمادية إذا أحسن استغلالها ولو خمسين بالمئة لكنا من أحسن الدول كرويا، لكن لسوء الحظ لا نعرف كيف نستغلها وتقتلني الحسرة لما أشاهد هذا التبذير، أنا منفصل عن كرة القدم الجزائرية لأنه لاشيء يجعلك ترغب في مشاهدة الألعاب مع العلم، أنه يمكنك القيام بالكثير بشكل أفضل.

الوطني: في رأيك ما سبب غياب الألقاب عن فريق الحمراوي وأصبح يصارع على البقاء كل موسم؟

بن قابلية أحمد: الكل يعرف مشاكل المولودية والأندية في الجزائر التي تنشط في البطولة المحترفة الأولى بالاسم فقط أو كما يقال محترفة على الورق فقط ، لأن التسيير الإداري ما يزال هاوي والنادي الحمراوي العريق التي تخرّج منه عدة أبطال راح ضحية لهؤلاء القادة الزائفين الذين جلبوا مشاكل للنادي فقط ومن الناحية الرياضية، لا يمكننا أن نفعل أفضل من ذلك، لأن الأندية الجزائرية ليست منظمة داخليا لا مشروع ولا رؤية. أعتقد أنه بصرف النظر عن محاولة النوادي العاصمية كشباب بلوزداد واتحاد العاصمة للاحتراف، فإن كل شيء آخر ينمو في المستوى المتوسط، أمنيتي وأمنية جميع مشجّعي المولودية أن أرى هذا النادي جديراً بنادي محترف، إدارياً ورياضياً.

الوطني: كلاعب ومدرب دولي، ماذا يمثل لك الفريق الوطني؟

بن قابلية أحمد: من منا لا يحب منتخب بلاده كجزائري ومناصر وفي للفريق الوطني أشاهد كل المباريات وأستمتع بها عند الفوز وأنا فخور بهم.

الوطني: ما رأيك في المنتخب الحالي؟

بن قابلية أحمد: الفريق الوطني يسير في الطريق الصحيح، بالمحترفين، نتأسف لعدم وجود لاعبين محليين كثيرا في صفوفه، لأنه عندما نقول المنتخب الوطني هو واجهة عرض لكرة القدم الجزائرية، ولكن لسوء الحظ معنا ولحسن الحظ في نفس الوقت تدرّب الأندية الفرنسية اللاعبين لنا، يجب أن نخجل من الاعتماد على الآخرين، هذا رأيي الشخصي، لكن أنا لا أقول ذلك لتشكيكي في الالتزام الكامل لشركتنا الثنائية الجنسية، أردت فقط أن أضع إصبعي على شكل من أشكال الاعتماد على فرنسا عندما نكون قادرين على تدريب أنفسنا لتشكيل لاعبين رفيعي المستوى.

الوطني: هل تعتقد أن بلماضي نجح لحد الآن؟

بن قابلية أحمد: أحيي الكوتش بلماضي على العمل الكبير الذي قام ويقوم به مع لاعبو الخضر، لقد توقّعت هذا النجاح في فترة زمنية قصيرة جدًا رغم أنني أعرف مهارات جمال ولا شيء يفاجئني بشأن جودة العمل المقدّم والمنتخب يلعب كرة قدم حديثة للغاية تعتمد على الضغط العالي عند خسارة الكرة والاستحواذ عند امتلاكها تعمل الكتلة الدفاعية بشكل جيد للغاية، فهي مدمجة ومتجانسة للغاية تكاد تكون مفاصل وتفاعلات اللاعبين مثالية مع العدوان الجيّد على حامل الكرة.

الوطني: فيما يكمن الفرق بين نجاح بلماضي ومدربين آخرين؟

بن قابلية أحمد: الفريق الوطني الآن أصبح مختلف كليا على سابقه، بحيث أصبح يلعب بشكل هجومي مع اتجاه رأسي وليس أفقيًا مثل عهد غوركوف، هو ماسمح لهذا الفريق بالتقدّم بسرعة كبيرة إلى الأمام، يضاف إلى ذلك إدارة بلماضي الذي استطاع إعادة تعبئة اللاعبين للواجهة وخلق جو من التفاهم وحالة ذهنية عظيمة في المجموعة.

الوطني: ما هو رأيك في اللاعب المحترف وما هي النصيحة التي تقدمها للاعبين؟

بن قابلية: بصفتي لاعب سابق ومدرب ومرّرت بكل هذه المراحل، أقدم نصيحة للاعب المحترف بأنه لن يصبح لاعباً محترفاً بين عشية وضحاها، إنها عملية طويلة ووقت طويل في المتوسط ، تستمر المهنة حوالي خمسة عشر عامًا وتبدأ في التطوّر في الفئات الصغيرة، ناهيك عن كونها صغيرة داخل الأسرة كعالم الأطفال أو الشباب وهذا لن يتحقّق إلا بالعمل الكبير وجهد والتضحية.

 الوطني: ألا تفكر بالعودة إلى الجزائر؟

 بن قابلية أحمد: طبعا أمنيتي العودة لبلدي الجزائر وأقيم مشروعا رياضيا يهدف لتطوير لعبة كرة القدم، لكن للأسف لا نثق بعد بالكفاءة الجزائرية من الداخل أو الخارج لأنه في الماضي، اتصلت بي شركة DTN السابقة لكن الرئيس السابق وجدني مكلفا واستخسر فيّ الراتب الذي تفاوضنا عليه، في حين تم عرض نفس المنصب الذي كنت سأشغله على الشخص الأجنبي السابق في المنصب الذي عُرض عليّ فيه تقاضى أكثر من مبلغ الذي رفضت من أجله 4 أضعاف راتبي لهذا أقولها عقلية المسيرين داخل الوطن يقدّسون المدرب الأجنبي على أبناء بلدهم وهذا المشكل نجده عندنا فقط، أما فيما يخص الإتحادية الجزائرية لكرة القدم “الفاف”، تقدمت بطلب وأرسلت بريدًا إلكترونيًا وسيرة ذاتية إلى الرئيس والشركة DTN، لكن لحد اليوم، لم يتم التواصل معي أو … ليس لدي تعليق.

بن قابلية احمد
 الوطني: بما تودّ أن تختم كلامك؟

بن قابلية أحمد: شكراً جزيلاً لمنحي الفرصة للتحدث في يومية “الوطني” التي اكتشفتها مؤخرًا، ولي شرف أن أحاوركم، وأنا معجب بالصفحات الرياضية التي تعدّونها وخاصة خطك التحريري في كل الموضوعات التي تغطيها مع مدربين ولاعبين وأتمنى النجاح لك وللطاقم بالتوفيق إن شاء الله.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعب المريخ السوداني لا يخشى قرعة دوري الأبطال
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




ضياء الدين محجوب
رفع ضياء الدين محجوب، نجم المريخ والمنتخب السوداني، راية التحدي في وجه فرق المجموعة الأولى بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وأوقعت قرعة دور المجموعات فريق المريخ ضمن المجموعة الأولى بجانبالأهلي المصري وفيتا كلوب الكونجولي وسيمبا التنزاني.

وقال محجوب لـ"": "مجموعتنا ليست صعبة، مع احترامنا الكامل لجميع الفرق، ولن نقلل من أي فريق، كما نستحق الاحترام أيضا".

وزاد: "نحن كلاعب يجب أن نقوم بدورنا كاملا داخل الملعب، وأن نتوج مجهودنا بالانتصارات في مرحلة المجموعات".

وأتم ضياء الدين محجوب: "نحن بحاجة في المرحلة المقبلة بالبطولة القارية لدعم جماهيرنا، ولا نخشى أحد في في المجموعة".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بخيت ل: ضبطنا برنامج المنتخب بعد تأهل الهلال والمريخ
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




خالد بخيت
أكد  الكابتن خالد بخيت، المدرب العام لمنتخب السودان، أن تأهل فريقي القمة  المريخ والهلال لمجموعات دوري أبطال، سيكون في مصلحة المنتخب الأول تماما.

وقال خالد بخيت في تصريحات خاصة ل:  "الآن استقر برنامج إعداد منتخب السودان الأول، لمباراتيه المتبقيتين  بتصفيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية 2022، أمام كل من ساو تومي وجنوب إفريقيا".

وأوضح  بخيت أن  الفرنسي هوبير فيلود المدير الفني للمنتخب، المتواجد حاليا  بفرنسا لقضاء عطلة عيد الميلاد مع أسرته بفرنسا، وضع برنامجا لإعداد  المنتخب من احتمالين، هما تأهل الهلال والمريخ لمجموعات الأبطال أو  الكونفيدرالية أو عدم تأهلهما.

وأضاف: "الآن بعد تأكد تأهل فريقينا  الكبيرين لمجموعات الأبطال، فإن برنامج المنتخب سوف يبدأ في نهاية الشهر  الجاري، بتجمع لمدة 6 أيام سينطلق من يوم 26 يناير/كانون ثاني الجاري".

وأشار  إلى أن تأهل الهلال والمريخ لمجموعات الأبطال، منحهم وضعية فوق متوقعة  لإعداد منتخب السودان، وذلك كون لاعبي الفريقين سيخوضون مباريات من المستوى  الأول أمام الأندية الإفريقية المعروفة والكبيرة.

وتابع بخيت:"قرعة  المريخ والهلال بدوري الأبطال قدمت خدمة كبيرة للمنتخب السوداني في 2021،  بينما قدم فيروس كورونا بعد توقف الدوري السوداني بسببه، خدمة كبيرة أيضا  للمنتخب، حيث تم تجميعه بدون ضغوط ما جعله يصل لأعلى مستوى فني قاده للفوز  على غانا".

وعبر خالد بخيت عن قلقه الشديد حول لاعبي المنتخب  الآخرين، وقال: "فقدنا مجموعة كبيرة من اللاعبين خلال الفترة الماضية، بسبب  الإصابات مثل أحمد التش وياسر مزمل، بينما لم يخض 4 لاعبين مباريات  نهائيا، وهم رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وعمار طيفور وبخيت خميس، بسبب مشكلات  تعاقدية".

وختم بأن ابتعاد هؤلاء اللاعبين عن المباريات لفترة ليست  قصيرة، يحتم الاستعانة ببدائل، مع متابعة وضعية اللاعبين الغائبين، والعشم  في خوضهم على الأقل 3 مباريات بدوري الأبطال حتى يستعيدهم المنتخب سريعا،  قبل مباراة ساو تومي وجنوب إفريقيا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حلفا : لسنا معنيين بتهديد شداد



Hisham Abdalsamad 

شارك رباعي الاتحاد العام "معتز الشاعر" و "محمد حلفا" و "معتصم عبدالسلام" و " الفاتح باني" في اجتماع "تجمع الإتحادات المحلية لكرة القدم" والذي أقيم اليوم بجبل اولياء .

وهو الإجتماع الذي اصدر له رئيس الاتحاد " كمال شداد" بيانا تحذيرا للمشاركين فيه قبل أيام، مهددا اعضاء الإتحاد بالعقوبات في حال تمت الإستجابة للدعوة .

ويرى شداد في القائمين على أمر التجمع مجموعة تهدف للفوضى وسرقة أموال الفيفا وتسعى لعرقلة مسيرة الإتحاد الحالي .

وأدلى "محمد حلفا" بتصريح قال فيه : " مع احترامنا لشداد إن الإجتماع يهدف لتطوير الكرة السودانية ومثل هذه الإجتماعات من المستحب عقدها كل ما اتيحت الفرصة وليس الإنتظار لاربع سنوات". 

وأضاف : " شداد كان يقصد في تهديده الإتحادات والأندية المنضوية تحت لواء الإتحاد العام وليس بالطبع اعضاء مجلس ادارة". 

وختم بقوله : " تطوير كرة القدم هو الهم الجامع ونحن ندعم كل المساعي التي من شأنها تحقيق ذلك .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان جديد لكوتوكو حول إصابات بعثته بفيروس كورونا
كووورة




أشانتي كوتوكو
أصدر  نادي أشانتي كوتوكو الغاني اليوم السبت، بيانا جديدا تعلق بآخر التطورات  المحيطة ببعثته التي عادت من السودان إلى غانا مساء أمس الجمعة، وذلك بعد  فشل فريق الكرة في خوض مباراته الثانية بدور الـ32 من دوري أبطال إفريقيا  لكرة القدم، بسبب إصابة 8 من لاعبيه و4 من مسؤوليه بفيروس كورونا المستجد.

وأكد النادي في بيانه الذي نشره على صفحته بفيسبوك إيجابية مسحة فيروس كورونا لـ 4 من مسؤوليه الإداريين، و4 لاعبين.

وأوضح النادي أن المسحة الطبية أجريت بمطار كوتوكا الغاني فور وصول البعثة، وأن المجموعة المصابة تم حجزها لمعالجتها من الفيروس.

وأضاف  أنه من المهم ملاحظة أن 5 لاعبين من الذين زعم في السودان أن مسحتهم  لفيروس كورونا، كانت إيجابية، ظهرت لاحقا نتيجة فحصهم سلبية في المستشفى  العسكري السوداني وفي مطار كوتوكا.

وألمح النادي في بيانه إلى  اختلاف في الأسماء من اللاعبين والإداريين، وتضمن بيانه إشارات إلى إصابات  أخرى جديدة غير تلك التي ظهرت في السودان، لكنه لم ينشر أسماء من أوراق  رسمية للمعامل التي أجريت فيها المسحات.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اليوم الاخير للاعب حمزة داوود قبل مغادرته دبي عائدا للسودان صباح الأحد.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* توهج ميسي يقود برشلونة لاجتياح غرناطة
* ريال مدريد يتعثر على ثلوج أوساسونا
* تأجيل مباراة أتلتيكو وأتلتيك بلباو بسبب سوء الأحوال الجوية
* ثلاثية النصيري تُسقط سوسييداد في عرين إشبيلية
* ميلان يتغلب على تورينو بثنائية نظيفة ويحافظ على صدارته
* جنوى يتخطى عقبة بولونيا بثنائية.. وأتالانتا يكتسح بنفينتو
* مانشستر يونايتد يتقدم في كأس إنجلترا بالفوز على واتفورد
* أرسنال يتخطى نيوكاسل بشق الأنفس.. وإيفرتون يتأهل
* دورتموند يحمي عرش بايرن ميونيخ بإسقاط لايبزيج
* شالكه يحقق فوزه الأول بعد 30 مباراة بلا انتصار
* هاتريك المغربي بلهندة يقود جالطة سراي لفوز كاسح في تركيا
* اتحاد جدة يواصل انتصاراته من بوابة ضمك
* الشباب يتغلب على الاتفاق ويخطف وصافة الدوري السعودي
* إمام عاشور يقود الزمالك لفوز عريض على طلائع الجيش
* النيران الصديقة تقود المقاصة لفوز صعب على أسوان
* تقرير: التجديد لمحمد صلاح ليس من أولويات ليفربول
* الأهلي بنغازي يرفع احتجاجًا رسميًا بسبب أحداث مباراته مع الترجي‎
* خبير انتقالات: الهلال السعودي صاحب العرض الوحيد لكوستا
* الأفريقي والنجم الساحلي يتعثران في الدوري التونسي
* كورونا يضرب الرجاء قبل مواجهة الإسماعيلي في البطولة العربية
* إنفانتينو ونجوم العالم يشاركون في ودية استعراضية بدبي
* العناوين من صفحة الهلال بالفيسبوك
* بيرلو: الفوز على ميلان لا يجعل يوفنتوس مرشحا للقب الدوري الإيطالي
* اشتباكات بين الأمن التونسي وجماهير الأفريقي بسبب احتجاجهم أمام مقر اتحاد الكرة
* كونتي: أمامنا أسبوع حاسم.. ولن أدير ظهري لفيدال
* كلوب: اختبار أستون فيلا غير مسبوق.. ووضعنا هذا الأمر بسلة المهملات
* كومان: برشلونة يحتاج ميسي لحصد الألقاب.. وجريزمان قدم الكثير




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18




* ليفانتي (-- : --) إيبار 15:00  beIN 3  علي محمد علي


* قاديش (-- : --) ديبورتيفو ألافيس 17:15  beIN 3  ؟؟


* إلتشي ( -- : --) خيتافي 19:30  beIN 3  ؟؟


* بلد الوليد (-- : --) فالنسيا 22:00  beIN 3  ؟؟


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* روما (-- : --) انتر ميلان 13:30  beIN 4  رؤوف خليف
 هيلاس فيرونا (-- : --) كروتوني 16:00  beIN 4  ؟؟


* أودينيزي (-- : --) نابولي 16:00  beIN 4  محمد بركات


* بارما (-- : --) لاتسيو 16:00  beIN 4  سوار الذهب


* فيورنتينا (-- : --) كالياري 19:00  beIN 4  ؟؟


* يوفنتوس (-- : --) ساسولو 21:45  beIN 4  علي محمد علي


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15


* أوجسبورج (-- : --) شتوتجارت 16:30  SKY 4  ؟؟


* أرمينيا بيليفيلد (-- : --) هيرتا برلين 19:00  SKY 4  ؟؟


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_الإتحاد_الانجليزي  الدور 3


* تشيلسي (-- : --) موركامب 15:30  beIN 5  يوسف سيف


* مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) برمنغهام سيتي 15:30  beIN 2  احمد البلوشي


* مارين (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير 19:00  beIN 2  جواد بدة





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* إشبيلية (3 : 2) ريال سوسييداد
* أتلتيكو مدريد (تأجلت) أتلتيك بيلباو
* غرناطة (0 : 4) برشلونة
* أوساسونا (0 : 0) ريال مدريد

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو (38) ريال مدريد (37) برشلونة (34) فياريال (32) سوسييداد (30)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* بينفينتو (1 : 4) أتلانتا
* جنوى (2 : 0) بولونيا
* ميلان (2 : 0) تورينو

#الترتيب : ميلان (40) انتر ميلان (36) روما (33) أتلانتا (31) يوفنتوس (30)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15


* فرايبورغ (5 : 0) كولن
* باير ليفركوزن (1 : 1) فيردر بريمن
* شالكه (4 : 0) هوفنهايم
* ماينز (0 : 2) آينتراخت فرانكفورت
* يونيون برلين (2 : 2) فولفسبورج
* لايبزيج (1 : 3) بوروسيا دورتموند

#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (33) لايبزيج (31) باير ليفركوزن (29) دورتموند (28) يونيون برلين (25)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 


* بوردو (2 : 1) لوريان
* ميتز (1 : 1) نيس
* رين (2 : 2) ليون
* موناكو (3 : 0) أنجيه
* مونبلييه (1 : 1) نانت
* نيم أولمبيك (0 : 1) ليل
* ستاد ريمس (3 : 1) سانت إيتيان
* ديجون (0 : 0) مارسيليا
* لانس (0 : 1) ستراسبورج
* باريس سان جيرمان (3 : 0) ستاد بريست 

#الترتيب : ليون (40) سان جيرمان (39) ليل (39) موناكو (33) رين (33)

..................................................  .....


❖ #كأس_الإتحاد_الانجليزي  الدور 3


* ستوك سيتي (0 : 4) ليستر سيتي
* آرسنال (1 : 0) نيوكاسل يونايتد
* مانشستر يونايتد (1 : 0) واتفورد

#ملحوظة : تأهل للدور 4: "اليونايتد , ليستر , آرسنال , ليفربول , ولفرهامبتون" ..

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12


* التعاون (0 : 0) الرائد
* الشباب (1 : 0) الاتفاق
* الاتحاد (1 : 0) ضمك

#الترتيب : الهلال (25) الشباب (22) الأهلي (22) الاتحاد (21) الوحدة (19)
..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

تم إجراء العملية بنجاح نتمني ان يكمل الله له الشفاء ويتم علية نعمة العافية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وسط الملعب
محمد ابراهيم عجبنا
كتناتشو 

عندما تحدث المنسق الإعلامي لنادي المريخ زاكي الدين الصادق للإذاعة الرياضية(104) عقب نهاية جولة الإياب ضد انيمبا النيجيري وهو الذي علق عليها وصفا وتحليلا وقدم خدمة للجمهور الأحمر بمتابعة أحداث المباراة الغير منقولة تلفزيونيا أشار إلي نقطة فنية مهمة جدا وهي أن الفريق النيجيري كان ينقل الكرات بكل سلاسة حتي الوصول إلي مشارف منطقة جزاء الزعيم قبل أن تتكسر هجماتهم تحت أقدام أمير وتمبش وبقية أفراد خط الدفاع ، هنا أنتهي حديث زاكي الدين وإذا أنتقلنا بالذاكرة إلي مباراة الذهاب ضد الأفيال هنا بأم درمان ومباراتي أوتوهو الكنغولي في الدور التمهيدي نجد أن الدفاع الأحمر كان مميزا للغاية في صد هجمات الخصوم ومنح الفريق الثقة مع التراجع الكبير في مردود عناصر الوسط ، رحلة قصيرة مع التركيبة البشرية لخط الدفاع نجد أن أمير ونمر تتسم بالأنسجام والتجانس التام رغم مرورها بعدة مراحل إلا أن شكل دفاع المريخ خلال آخر ثلاثة مواسم ظل كما هو مع بعض الإضافات التي لم تقتلع المركز الأساسي رغم تميزها الكبير علي غرار حمزة داؤود وعماد الصيني ظل الثنائي الدولي محافظا علي ثباته مما انعكس علي أداء خط الدفاع والفريق ككل ، وعلي ذلك نقول أن المريخ علية ان يلعب علي نقاط قوته وأن يطور من قدراته الدفاعية أكثر بسد الثغرات في الظهير الأيسر وخط الوسط الذي يعاني من تذبذب مستوي أفراده أو تعرضهم للإصابات  والإيقافات إن أراد تقديم بطولة نموذجية هذا العام وهنا تحضرني مقولة المدرب التاريخي للشياطين الحمر مانشستر يونايتد السير أليكس فيرجسون حينما قال (الهجوم يجعلك تفوز بالمباريات فقط وإنما الدفاع يجعلك تحقق الألقاب) .
الكرة السودانية عموما تتسم بعنصر المدافعة وتجيدها بشكل لا بأس به بإعتبار أن أغلب الأندية والمنتخبات السودانية تنتهج الدفاع في المنافسات القارية والإقليمية حيث لم تعتاد علي اللعب الهجومي كثيرا ولذلك تبدو فرصة تطوير العمل الدفاعي أكثر واسعة أمام أي مدرب أراد التميز وحصد النتائج مع فرقنا في البطولات المختلفة ، عدد من الأندية علي مستوي العالم تنتهج الأسلوب الدفاعي مع الإعتماد علي الهجمات المرتدة التي أصبح يجيدها المريخ بالنظر لمشواره في الأبطال حتي الآن. 
هذا النمط التنظيمي يتطلب خامات معينة حتي ينجح وأظن أن تواجد عناصر الدفاع الحالية بقيادة أمير ونمر وتمبش وحمزة وحتي عماد الصيني قادرة علي إنجاح الخطة وبناء جدار فولاذي تتكسر أمامه أعتي بارجات هجوم المنافسين تنقصه بعض الإضافات النوعية في الطرف الأيسر بعد أن أغلق عبدالرحمن كرنقو الجبهة اليمني بصخرة جرانيت عملاقة ولكن نفتقد للعناصر القتالية في خط الوسط الذي فقد بريقه منذ إيقاف محمد الرشيد وتراجع مستوي ضياء الدين وإصابة أيقونة الملاعب أحمد حامد التش وأيضا إيقاف الجوكر رمضان حيث لم يتبقي سوي الصيني والتاج يعقوب المتوهج هذه الأيام مع الوافدين الجدد كبك وكردمان، أيضا في خط المقدمة تحتاج إلي عناصر تمتاز بالمطاردة والحركة الدؤوبة علي شاكلة سيف تيري وبكري المدينة الفاقد للجاهزية الكاملة نسبة لتوقف دام قرابة التسعة أشهر عن ملامسة الكرة نحتاج الي مهاجم متعدد المراكز يحمل بعض العبء عن تيري الذي زاع صيته هذه الفترة بتصدره لقائمة لهدافي البطولة والمتوقع أن تفرض علية رقابة لصيقة في دور المجموعات .

باص قوون 

دفاع صلب ووسط محكم مع هجوم فتاك ، إستراتيجية تدخل جميع الفرق المنافسة في متاهة يصعب الخروج منها. 

تميز المريخ في (2015) كان بتميز خط وسطه وقوة بكري المدينة في المقدمة والآن مع جودة خط الدفاع وتألق تيري المدهش وبقليل من الإضافات يمكن أن تنخطي مرحلة المجموعات بأمتياز كبير 

أندية شمال أفريقيا ومصر منهم تتفوق علينا بإرتفاع العنصر المهاري وفي الحلول الفردية وكذلك علي مستوي الإنضباط التكتيكي والتنظيم لذلك من الغباء مجاراتهم وفتح الملعب أمام مهاجميهم أصحاب السرعات العالية ودقة التصويب وبراعة التهديف .

ثنائية أمير كمال ونمر مرت بالعديد من التجارب التي صقلتها خصوصا صلاح الذي إنتقل من مربع الفشل للإجادة الكاملة بعزيمة كبيرة أضف إليهم أفضل مدافع الموسم الماضي أحمد موسي تمبش وحمزه داؤود البعيد بعامل الإصابة ، عناصر قادرة على اللعب بثبات كبير علي كل الملاعب الإفريقية الصعبة وأن تقدم مستوي عالي يحمل الفريق الي مراحل متقدمة من البطولة .

لا يمكن الحديث عن الخروج من ملعب السلام بالقاهرة أمام نادي القرن بنقطة أو أكثر و الدفاع يعاني من ناحية اليسري التي تقابل أفضل لاعبي الأهلي المصري حسين الشحات .

هناك العديد من الأسماء المميزة من المحترفين في الوطن العربي والأفريقي قادرة علي تحويل نقطة ضعف الطرف الأيسر إلي مركز قوة علي غرار فابريس نغاه سينغالي الرجاء المغربي علي سبيل المثال مع قيمة مالية لا تتجاوز 300 الف دولار. 

أيضا لا يجدر بك الحديث عن تخفيف الضغط المتوقع من وسط الأهلي الذي يضم السوليه واليو ديانغ ومجدي قفشة خصوصا مع عدم قدرة خط الوسط الحالي مجاراة وسط انيمبا المكون من فاروق محمد واوستين اولادبو ودايو أوجو ،  لذلك علي المجلس التفكير في عناصر قوية لخط الوسط مثل النيجيري كنغيسلي سوكاري من الصفاقسي أو المالي كوليبالي من يوسفية برشيد المغربي والأسماء المتميزة كثيرة .

علي الإتحاد  العام أن يراعي مصالح أنديته المشاركة قاريا برفع عدد المحترفين الي خمسة أولا ثم معالجة أمر رباعي المريخ المعلق لا سيما مع جائحة كورونا التي يمكن أن تبعد عنك أفضل لاعبيك قبل المباراة بساعات مع تمتع كل من الأهلي وفيتا وسيمبا بستة محترفين فما فوق .

مجلس المريخ مطالب بدفع مستحقات البرازيلي ماركوس إبتداء ثم معالجة أمر إستاده حتي يستقبل مباراة فيتا كلوب في الجولة الثانية منتصف فبراير القادم وأيضا السعي في ملف التسجيلات بإشراف قوميز المدير الفني .

سانحة رئاسة شرف طه التازي المقتدر ماليا لنادي المريخ يجب أن نستثمرها بشكل جيد حتي يظهر الفريق بشكل قوي في النسخة الحالية ويمسح شعث ثلاثة مواسم غابرة .

أخيرا لابد من تمديد عقد سيف الدين مالك اليوم قبل الغد حتي نأمن شرور المنافسين وكذلك عروض الإحتراف المتوقعة لهداف الأبطال من مرحلة التصفيات حتي وإن رحل يستفيد منه الفريق ماديا ولا يذهب بالمجان كما خرج الغربال . 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تطبيق افرو سوق ستور بالتعاون مع صحيفة الاحمر الوهاج يكرم نجم ملحمة العبور للمجموعات امام انيمبا النيجيري المهاجم #سيف_تيري من خلال احتفالية مصغرة بمبني شركة افرو سوق ستور




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**قروب مريخ البطولات يتكفل بدكة بدلاء إستاد المريخ ويستنفر القروبات لإنجاز مهمة استكمال صيانة مرافق الإستاد*


*خاص : اللجنة العليا لصيانة إستاد المريخ*
*كتب : أحمد دراج*

يتقدم قروب مريخ البطولات على التطبيق الإجتماعي واتساب بالتهاني والتبريكات لمجتمع المريخ بتأهل الزعيم لدور المجموعات لدوري أبطال إفريقيا وذلك على حساب أنيمبا النيجيري وكان أن زار وفد من القروب ظهر الأربعاء الموافق 6 يناير 2021م بقيادة ود سالم وأنور محمد أدم والتقى بمقرر اللجنة العليا لتأهيل الإستاد / وليد محمد عبدالرحمن والمهندس / مهند كمال مشرف نجيل الإستاد وتم إطلاعهم على مراحل العمل بالإستاد والإحتياجات الضرورية العاجلة حتى يكون الإستاد جاهز في فترة وجيزة لإستقبال مباريات الزعيم في دوري المجموعات وكان أن تم الإتفاق مع وفد مريخ البطولات على التكفل بصيانة مقاعد البدلاء بالإستاد وفعلا إستلمت اللجنة مبلغ الصيانة من وفد القروب.

وتأتي هذه المساهمة تحت نفرة الجار لإعمار الدار (2) الجارية الأن لتكملة صيانة الإستاد ومسابقة الزمن لإنجاز المهمة.

ويناشد مريخ البطولات القروبات ومجتمع المريخ لزيارة الإستاد والإلتقاء بمشرفي العمل الجاري الأن بالإستاد والوقوف معهم ومساعدتهم في إنجاز مهامهم بتجهيز الملعب لإستقبال مباريات الزعيم في دوري مجموعات دوري الأبطال ودعمهم المالي والمعنوي.

*#إعلام اللجنة العليا لصيانة إستاد المريخ*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجم نجوم الكره السودانيه  التش  اليوم سيخضع لعمليه جراحيه



ويواصل التأهيل للعوده لملاعب لنثر درر ابداعه 
نتمني لك الشفاء العاجل والعوده قريبا للوطن ياكابتن..
وبالتوفيق







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد_الحقيقة
مزمل أبو القاسم 
 



متوازنة للمريخ وقاسية للهلال



· لا يوجد خصم سهل عندما يتعلق الأمر بمرحلة دور المجموعات في مسابقة دوري أبطال إفريقيا ، لأن المرحلة المذكورة تضم أفضل وأقوى ستة عشر فريقاً في القارة.
· مع ذلك سنذكر أن القرعة تلطفت نوعاً ما بالمريخ ، وقست بشدة على الهلال ، حيث رمت الأحمر مع الأهلي المصري (نادي القرن) ، وسيمبا التنزاني ، وفيتا كلوب الكنغولي ، بينما فرضت على الهلال ان ينازل مازيمبي الكنغولي ، وماميلودي صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي ، وشباب بلوزداد الجزائري.
· تكمن صعوبة مهمة المريخ في عٌسر البداية ، لأنه سينازل فيها الأهلي حامل اللقب في القاهرة منتصف فبراير المقبل ، قبل أن يتحول إلى الخرطوم لمنازلة فيتا كلوب وسيمبا توالياً ، ثم يخرج بعدها إلى تنزانيا لمنازلة سيمبا، ويعود إلى الخرطوم لمواجهة الأهلي ، قبل أن يختم مشواره في المجموعات باللعب مع فيتا كلوب في الكنغو.
· فرضت القرعة على الهلال أن يبدأ مشواره خارج الديار أيضاً ، لأنه سيرحل إلى جنوب إفريقيا لمواجهة  صن داونز ، ثم يعود إلى الخرطوم لإستضافة مازيمبي ، ويسافر إلى الجزائر لمنازلة شباب بلوزداد، ويعود إلى الخرطوم لمنازلة الفريق الجزائري وصن داونز توالياً ، قبل أن يسافر إلى الكنغو لمنازلة مازيمبي بلوبوممباشي في ختام مباريات المجموعة.
· أول معضلة ستواجه المريخ لا علاقة لها  بمستوى خصومه في المجموعة ، بل بالنهج القبيح والإستهداف المتصل الذي يتعرض له الأحمر من اتحاد الكرة في بلاده ، ولا أدل على ذلك من إصرار الإتحاد على إيقاف أربعة لاعبين دوليين وحرمان المريخ من مجهوداتهم في مرحلة الدور التمهيدي والأول في دوري الأبطال.
· إمتدت فترة إيقاف الثلاثي المكون من رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس إلى ثلاثة أشهر تقريباً ، وما زالت لجنة الإستئنافات ترفض حسم قضيتهم وتتلكأ في البت فيها ، بغياب متصل لرئيس لجنة الإستئنافات عبد العزيز سيد أحمد ، وتهرب زميله محمد الحسن الرضي من حضور الإجتماعات الفاقدة للنصاب القانوني!

· الأمر نفسه ينطبق على عضو اللجنة محمد أحمد البلولة ، الغائب عن الإجتماعات منذ فترة!
· ثلاثة من غلاة المنتمين إلى الهلال ، تسببوا في إيقاف ثلاثة لاعبين دوليين للمريخ ، لأجل غير محدد!
· وبالمثل تسببت لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين ، التي تضم عدداً من مشجعي الهلال المتعصبين في منع المريخ من إكمال إجراءات قيد لاعبه الدولي عمار طيفور بلا أدنى مسوغ من القانون.
· وقع المريخ بين شقي الرحى ، ليحرمه مشجعو الهلال في لجنتي الإستئنافات وأوضاع اللاعبين من مجهودات اربعة من افضل لاعبيه ، ومن المتوقع أن يستمر هذا الفقد في مرحلة دور المجموعات ، لأن هؤلاء المشجعين المتعصبين يتوهمون أن مهمتهم تنحصر في إيذاء المريخ وعرقلته بحرمانه من افضل لاعبيه.
· لو نظرت لجان الإتحاد في القضية وعاقبت رمضان وحمو وبخيت بالإيقاف لمدة أربعة أشهر بحسب منطوق اللائحة لشارفت العقوبة على الإنتهاء ، لأن المخالفة حدثت في شهر اكتوبر الماضي.
· انتهى شهر اكتوبر ، ومضى شهرا نوفمبر وديسمبر ، ودخلنا في يناير وما زال اللاعبون الأربعة معلقين ومحظورين من اللعب ، وموقوفون بلا قرار من لجنة الإستئنافات ، ليصبح المريخ مهدداً بفقدانهم ومضطراً إلى اللعب بأربعة وعشرين لاعباً فقط في كشفه.
· يحدث ذلك مع ان الكاف سمح لكل نادٍ في دوري الأبطال بضم أربعين لاعباً في كشفه الإفريقي.
·  تتسابق الاتحادات وتتفانى في خدمة أنديتها التي تمثلها خارجياً ، وتقدم لها التسهيلات وتساعدها على تقوية صفوفها ، وفي السودان يتفنن اتحاد الكرة في إعاقة مسيرة المريخ بإيقاف أفضل لاعبيه ومنعه من قيدهم إفريقياً.
· في المقابل سمح الاتحاد للهلال بضم خمسة وثلاثين لاعباً في كشفه المحلي ، وقلصهم النادي لاحقاً إلى ثلاثين ، وهاهو يطلب من الإتحاد بالسماح له بضم عشرة إضافيين!
· سمح الإتحاد الإفريقي لإتحاداته بفتح باب الإنتقالات استثناءً للأندية المشاركة في بطولتي الكاف خلال شهر يناير الحالي ونشك في أن يستجيب الإتحاد السوداني لذلك الإستثناء كي لا يستفيد منه المريخ!
· تحدث كل تلك المعاكسات للمريخ بأمر رئيس الإتحاد ، الذي تدخل ليمنع إكمال إجراءات قيد اللاعبين الثلاثة في كشف المريخ بإتصال هاتفي مباشر منه لمسئول السيستم في الإتحاد سامي جديد!
· وكالعادة إستخدم شداد محمد الحسن الرضي لتجديد الإيقاف ، فاستجاب له كعادته مع المريخ ، مكرراً ذات السلوك القبيح الذي فعله قبلاً مع اللاعب بكري المدينة ، المحروم بدوره من اللعب مع المريخ في الدوري المحلي بسبب عقوبة كريهة أوقعتها عليه لجنة الإستئنافات قبل قرابة العامين من الآن !
· لن ننتظر من مجلس المريخ أن يجتهد لحفظ حقوق  لاعبيه وفريقه لأن سوداكال منقاد بالكامل لشداد طمعاً في الحفاظ على المنصب!
· لن يحتج على استمرار إيقاف اللاعبين الأربعة بلا مسوغ من القانون ، ولن يبادر بتقديم استرحام للجنة الإستئنافات لإعفاء بكري المدينة من متبقي العقوبة كي يلعب مع المريخ في الدوري ويجهز نفسه لمباريات دوري الأبطال ، ولو فعل فلن تستجيب له لجنة الإستئنافات الرافضة للإجتماع ، للإبقاء على إيقاف اللاعبين الثلاثة!
· حتى لجنة المسابقات التي يقودها مشجع الهلال الفاتح باني واصلت استهدافها للمريخ ، بتفصيل الدوري على مقاس المدعوم ، وفرضت على المريخ أن يلعب في الجولة المقبلة قبل الهلال!
· فعل باني ذلك مع ان المريخ لعب إفريقياً خارج السودان ، وعاد من رحلة طويلة ومنهكة من نيجيريا ، بينما بقى الهلال مرتاحاً في السودان ، ولم يلعب مباراته أمام الأشانتي الغاني!
· هل يمكن أن يحدث ذلك في أي اتحاد يحترم قواعد اللعب النظيف ، ويراعي مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص بين أنديته؟
آخر الحقـــــــائق
· سيلعب المريخ العائد من نيجيريا مع الأمل يوم الخميس عصراً ، وسيلعب الهلال المرتاح يوم الجمعة مع هلال الأبيض ليلاً !
· في الجولة السادسة للدوري سيلعب المريخ مع توتي يوم 22 وسيلعب الهلال مع أهلي شندي يوم 23!
· لماذا يلعب الهلال على نتائج المريخ بإستمرار يا لجنة المسابقات؟
· لو تمتع المريخ بمجلس يحرص على حقوق فريقه لما سمح للاتحاد ببرمجة مباراته المقبلة قبل مباراة الهلال الدورية.
· المريخ والأمل عائدان من خارج السودان ، ومع ذلك فرضت عليهما لجنة المسابقات أن يلعبا قبل الهلال المرتاح.
· علمنا أن أحد إداريي الهلال تدخل في البرمجة وطلب من رئيس لجنة المسابقات ان يبرمج مباراة فريقه المقبلة بعد مباراة المريخ في الدوري.
· لا غرابة فالفاتح باني لا يرفض للهلال طلباً ، ولا يطيق المريخ ، ولا يوفر له العدالة مطلقاً.
· مطلوب من لجنة المسابقات أن تعيد برمجة مباريات الدوري لتراعي مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص بين طرفي القمة.
· وعلى أعضاء اللجنة منع تدخل الطاهر يونس في البرمجة .
· نتوقع من مجلس المريخ أن يعيد قيد لاعبيه المفكوكين على الفور.
· تمديد العقود لا يحتاج إلى فترة انتقالات.
· نقترح التواصل مع أحمد التازي راعي الفريق لإكمال التعاقد مع اللاعبين.
· نشكر له أريحيته مع الزعيم ، ودعمه السخي للفريق بطائرة خاصة ، وتحفيزه للاعبين بمائة الف دولار.
· نتوقع منه أن يشرع في إعادة تيري وبكري وحمزة والصيني وصلاح نمر.
· سعدت بإقتراب صديقي رجل الأعمال الشاب ولاعب المريخ السابق شيبة عثمان شيبة من تولي رئاسة اتحاد بورتسودان المحلي.
· به تتشرف المناصب ونثق في أنه سيحدث طفرة هائلة في اتحاد الثغر.
· سعدت بإتصال هاتفي جمعني مع الزعيم محمد أحمد قنيب رئيس رابطة المريخ في دبي والإمارات الشمالية ، وكان بصحبته النجم حمزة داؤود.
· بحمدالله أكمال حمزة مراحل علاجه على نفقة الرابطة وتحت إشراف خادم المريخ الوفي جار النبي.
· سيعود حمزة لمواصلة تدريباته مع زملائه يوم الإثنين المقبل.
· شكراً رفاق الزعيم قنيب وجار النبي الوفي.
· مشكلة الهلال أنه سينازل فريقين يقودهما أثنان من أثرى أثرياء القارة.
· مويس كاتومبي رئيس نادي مازيمبي ، وباتريس موتسيبي رئيس نادي ماميلودي صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي.
· يمتلك الإثنان مناجم للذهب والماس وفرت لهما ثروة طائلة .
· موتسيبي مرشح لرئاسة الكاف ، ومتزوج من شقيقة رئيس جنوب إفريقيا.
· وكاتومبي دولة داخل دولة في الكنغو.
· آخر خبـــــــر : (استاك) بالغة التعقيد .. لا ينفع فيها معمل ، ولا كوفيد بفيد!









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتفاصيل المثيرة.. ”تيري” على وشك الإحتراف منذ ....




   حصل مصدر على تفاصيل مثيرة بشان وضعية مهاجم المريخ سيف تيري، الذي تمكن من الوصول بأهدافه على مستوى البطولة الإفريقية إلى خمسة أهداف وذلك خلال أربع مباريات فقط خاضها فريق المريخ.   وتمكن اللاعب “سيف” من تسجيل هدف في مرمى أوتوهو الكنغولي قبل أن يعود ويسجل أربعة أهداف في مرمى انيمبا النيجيري حيث سجل ثلاثة أهداف في مواجهة الذهاب التي جرت بالخرطوم قبل ان يعود ويضاعف من عددية اهدافه في مباراة الاياب التي جرت بمدينة ابا النيجيرية والتي تمكن اللاعب فيها من الوصول الى الشباك النيجيرية مرة أخرى.   وينتهي عقد تيري مع المريخ بحلول فترة التسجيلات القادمة، وبحسب المعلومات فان المريخ دخل في تفاهمات مبكرة مع اللاعب بغية تامين تجديد التعاقد معه خلال الفترة القادمة. وقال مصدر موثوق بحسب صحيفة السوداني، ان المستويات الطيبة التي قدمها المهاجم سيف تيري خلال المواجهات الأولي ببطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا أدهشت الجميع بمن فيهم العديد من الوكلاء ومسؤولي الأندية العربية والإفريقية.   وأوضح المصدر بأن الأنباء التي تحدثت عن دخول نادي الأهلي المصري في مفاوضات مع مهاجم المريخ سيف تيري غير صحيحة البتة، لافتاً إلى ان نادي القرن أغلق باب الانتقالات في الأجانب بعد ان تعاقد مع المهاجم الزامبي والتر بواليا في غضون الأيام الماضية.   وقطع بأن تيري في الأصل لم يكن ضمن خيارات الأهلي المصري ولم يتم الحديث عنه وبالتالي فان ما تم الترويج له في بعض المواقع السودانية لا أساس له من الصحة تماماً. وبالمقابل لفت المصدر النظر إلى ان سيف تيري مطلوب في بعض الاندية الجزائرية التي ترغب في ضم اللاعب بعد ان تابعت المباريات الماضية التي قدم فيها مستويات لافتة وتمكن فيها من اقناع الجميع بالمقدرات التهديفية الكبيرة التي يتمتع بها. ونوه إلى ان تيري الذي يبلغ من العمر 26 عاماً مؤهل للتعاقد مع اي نادٍ جزائري خلال الوقت الراهن.   ولفت النظر إلى ان مهاجم المريخ تيري مطلوب كذلك في بعض الأندية التونسية التي ابدت رغبتها في كسب خدماته وظلت تراقب أداء اللاعب بغية التامين التام على مستواه الفني قبل اتخاذ خطوات جريئة بالشروع الفوري في التواصل معه ومن ثم معرفة وضعيته القانونية مع المريخ. يشار إلى ان عدد من الوكلاء وضعوا أنظارهم تجاه لاعب المريخ وذلك حتي يتسنى لهم الظفر بتوقيعه وتسويقه لأي من الاندية التي ترغب في خدماته خلال الفترة القادمة. 

الخرطوم (كوش نيوز)








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تيري يقطع نصف مشوار إعادة لقب هداف الأبطال للسودان


خبرك: محمد فضل الله خليل



يجلس سيف تيري مهاجم فريق المريخ، وحيداً في صدارة هدافي دوري أبطال  أفريقيا لهذا الموس، برصيد خمسة أهداف، جمعها من خوض أربع مباريات، أحرز في  ثلاث منها، بواقع هدف في أوتوهو الكنغولي في إياب التمهيدي، وثلاثة في  إنييمبا النيجيري في ذهاب الدور الأول، ثم هدف في الإياب.
نصف المشوار
قطع سيف تيري مشواراً كبيراً، في طريقه لنيل لقب هدافي دوري أبطال  أفريقيا، فقد أحرز اللاعب خمسة أهداف، وهي نصف الحصيلة التي حققها هداف  البطولة في نسختها الأخيرة، الجزائري كريم العريبي لاعب النجم الساحلي  التونسي حينها،وحقق تيري هذا كله قبل انطلاقة دور المجموعات، الأمر الذي  يتيح له المزيد من الحرية في زيادة غلته من الأهداف إذ تنتظره ست مباريات  قادمة كحد أدنى.



منافسة قوية

يجد سيف تيري منافسة قوية من قبل مطارديه في صدارة هدافي دوري أبطال  أفريقيا، حيث يفصله هدف واحد فقط عن أقرب مطارديه أمير سعيود لاعب شباب  بلوزداد الجزائري، وفراس شواط لاعب الصفاقسي التونسي وكل منها بأربعة  أهداف، ثم يليهما كل من مامادو كوليبالي لاعب الملعب المالي و سامي فريوي  من مولودية الجزائر بثلاثة أهداف.

لقب سوداني للمرة الثانية
سبق أن كان لقب هداف دوري أبطال أفريقيا من نصيب فريق سوداني، حيث فاز  لاعب الهلال السابق، الزيمبابوي إدوارد سادومبا بلقب هداف دوري أبطال  أفريقيا بسبعة أهداف في عام 2011، بفارق بهدفين عن وصيفيه حينها محسن ياجور  وفابريس نغيسي أونداما نجما الوداد المغربي. ولم ينافس منذ ذاك الوقت أي  لاعب من السودان في سباق صدارة الهدافين، عدا مهاجم الهلال محمد موسى الضي  بأربعة أهداف في النسخة الماضية، بينما نافس وليد الشعلة في العام 2019  ولكن عبر الكونفدرالية والتي وكان وصيفا لهدافها برصيد سبعة أهداف بفارق  هدف وحيد عن المتصدر لابا فودو، وفي هذا العام يسير مهاجم المريخ في الطريق  إلى المنافسة على اللقب وبقوة.


إرشيف هدافي السنوات الـ10 الأخيرة
2020 كريم العريبي – النجم الساحلي – 10 أهداف
2019 معتز المهدي – النصر الليبي – 7 أهداف
2018 أنيس البدري – الترجي التونسي – 8 أهداف
2017 طه يس الخنيسي – الترجي 7 أهداف
2016 مفون أدوه – إنييمبا النيجيري – 9 أهداف
2015 مبوانا ساماتا – مازيمبي – 8 أهداف
2014 الهادي بلعميري – وفاق سطيف – 6 أهداف
2013 أحمد جعفر – الزمالك المصري – 6 أهداف
2012 إيمانويل أتوكوي كلوتي – الأشانتي كوتوكو – 9 أهداف
2011 إدوارد سادومبا – الهلال – 7 أهداف
2010 آلان كالوييتوكا ديوكو – مازيمبي – 7 أهداف

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استاد المريخ  مفخرة افريقيا .

  نداء عااااجل لكل جمهور المريخ بالداخل والخارج .....

بعد البيان الذى صدر فى صفحة الهلال الرئيسيه ومناشدتهم لمجلس ادارتهم بعد السماح لفريق المريخ باداء مبارياته القادمة فى ملعب الهلال وان ملعبهم خاص بهم ...
  أسود  المدرجات زلزال الملاعب الصفوة هل ترضون الى انفسكم هذه الزلة !!!!!!

لابد ان نتكاتف نحن جمهور المريخ  ونلتحم فى  معركة اعادة استاد المريخ لسيرتة الاولى . او نذهب ذليلين للعب فى استاد الهلال .
وهذا نداء لكل جمهور المريخ فى الداخل والخارج 
 والنداء بصفه خاصه لقروبات المريخ بالواتس وروابط المشجعين والتنظيمات المريخيه  وروابط المريخ بالداخل  والخارج  والاقطاب ورجال الاعمال المريخاب ،  بأن نتكاتف جميعا لعمل نفرة كبرى لاعادة استاد المريخ لسيرته الاولى قبل مباراة المريخ الافريقيه القادمة ونلتحم مع الاخوة المريخاب الخلص اللذين يعملون ليلا ونهارا  فى اصلاح النجيل والمضمار منذ اكثر من شهر . فهنالك الكثير الذى يحتاجه الاستاد من طلاء خارجى وداخلى للملعب ودورات المياة وغرف اللاعبين ودكه البدلاء  ..... الخ والكثير من المشكلات  وحتى يشرف الملعب المريخ والسودان . 
وانا اجزم ان الصفوة لها وان اول مباراة فى دورى ابطال افريقيا امام فيتا كلوب سوف تلعب فى استاد المريخ مفخرة افريقيا ان شاء الله .
والله الموفق 
#ودالنعمة
 الرجاء نشر الرسالة فى كل القروبات والصفحات  المريخيه .






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابطة نادي المريخ بالمنطقة الشرقيه المملكة العربيه السعوديه  تقدم زي جديد للفريق بمناسبة الموسم الجديد و تهنئ الجماهير بالتأهل لمجموعات دوري أبطال إفريقيا ..






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجمعة القادمة  الموافق 15 - 1- 2021 



الثامنة صباحاً
موعد اعتصام مليونية المريخ  باتحاد كره القدم السوداني 

اعتصامنا قائم حتي اعاده لاعبي الزعيم  رمضان عجب محمد الرشيد طيفور بخيت خميس للكشوفات 

أبقوووووووو كتاااااار 
  اتحاد صفرابي ما بيشتغل صح إلا بالقوة
اذا لم تكرمنا بحضورك أكرمنا برفع البوست ليصل لكل الصفوه




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاثة انتصارات وتعادل في ختام الجولة الأولى للوسيط

  اٌختتمت فعاليات الأسبوع الأول من الدوري السوداني الوسيط المؤهل للممتاز  بأربعة مباريات أُقيمت عصر ومساء الأمس جاءت نتائجها كما يلي.

 في "كسلا" - المجموعة الأولى؛ انتهت مواجهة "الأهلي عطبره" و"الأهلي  القضارف" بالتعادل إيجابياً بهدفٍ لكل، حيث بكّر "السماوي" بهدفٍ من علامة  الجزاء عن طريق لاعبه "مُلهم" وعاد "الإكسبريس" لتعديل النتيجة عبر مهاجمه  "مصعب عبد العزيز" قبل نهاية الشوط الأول لتنتهي المواجهة الأولى بين  الفريقين بالتعادل.

 وفي "مدني" - المجموعه الثانية؛  فاز "كوبر البحراوي" على "الموردة  الأمدرماني" بهدفٍ دون رد، ناله المهاجم "مانو" قائد منتخب الشباب  ومهاجم"كوبر" قبل نهاية النزال العاصمي بربع ساعة.

 وفي "الأُبيِّض- المجموعة الثالثة؛ انتصر "حيدوب النهود" على "النهضة ربك"  بثلاثية مقابل هدف، ليضع أول ثلاث نقاط في رصيده وجاءت أهداف "حيدوب" عبر  الثلاثي: "أحمد حامدين- ومصطفى محمد- واحمد مارتن" فيما سجل لـ"النهضة"  اللاعب "محمد الخاتم" وقاد حيدوب المدرب "كوه" في غياب مدربه "محسن سيد"  بسبب مرافقته "الأمل عطبرة" إلى "بوركينا فاسو".

 وعلى ملعب "شيكان" نجح "سبدو الضعين" في هزيمة "النضال النهود" بهدفٍ دون  رد، في ختام مباريات المجموعة الثالثة بـ"الأُبيّض" وكانت هذه الجولة هي  الأخيرة من بين مباريات الأسبوع الأول من المنافسة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاتحادات تتمرد على شداد في جبل اولياء
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اعلنت 35  اتحادا من اصل 47 اتحاد خروجها عن طوع البروف شداد وتمردها برغم تهديد شداد  بايقافها في حالة المشاركة في تكوين جسم مناوي للاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم حيث حضرت الاتحادات وشاركت في اجتماع اليوم ويتوقع ان يتم الاعلان  خلال الساعات المقبلة عن المكتب التنفيذي للاتحادات لوضع اللبنة الاولي  للانتخابات المقبلة وشاركت مع تلك الاتحادات نائب شداد محمد حلفا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ابوسوط:من هو سوداكال ليتنازل للوالي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ فتح رئيس  رابطة المريخ السابق الحاج ابوسوط النار في كافة الاتجاهات وسخر من تصريحات  سوداكال والتي قال فيها ان سيأتي بالوالي لرئاسة نادي المريخ وسيتنازل لله  ان رغب في ذلك ورد ابوسوط قائلا الوالي ستأتي به جماهير المريخ وهو لا  يحتاج الى دعم منك وانت لفظتك جماهير المريخ واصبحت شخص غير مرغوب فيه على  الاطلاق وان وجود اصبح يشكل حجر عثرة لتطلعات امة المريخ مبينا ان من يرميه  اهل المريخ لا خير فيه للنادي وانه حان الوقت ليخرج سوداكال من نادي  المريخ وان خروجه من نادي المريخ اصبحت مسألة وقت ليس الا فالرجل اصبح لا  يمثل المريخ ويكفي ان كل اعضاء المجلس تركوا له الجمل بما حمل لانه ينفرد  بالقرارات ولا يحترم المؤسسية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#بدون عنوان 



#أبوبكر الأمين 

*القبيلة الحمراء وأجواء صناعة توأم مانديلا* 

* أعود بعد غيبة طويلة لكتابة هذا العمود في الشأن المريخي ذلك أن الأحمر الوهاج يستعد لخوض غمار بطولة باسم الوطن الحبيب هي الأغلى والأعرق في إفريقيا ومن هنا تكتسب أهميتها الخاصة.
* غاب الزعيم عن منصات التتويج (كبطل متوج) في منافسات الكاف الرسمية 32 عاما منذ مانديلا 1989 وتذبذبت نتائجه بعدها صعودا وهبوطا ورواحا من الأدوار التمهيدية عدا نتيجتين مميزتين بوصوله النهائي لبطولة الاندية 2015 وخروجه على يد مازيمبي في مباراة دراما الثلاثية الشهيرة وايضا وصوله نهائي الكونفدرالية 2007 وخروجه على يد الصفاقسي التونسي وبين هذا وذاك عدة مشاركات في دور الثمانية ودور المجموعات في البطولتين.
* ونقول خلونا أولاد النهار داه كما يقول المصريين فنحن سنقابل بطل النسخة الماضية وفريق القرن الاهلي الذي فاز علينا أربعة مرات في البطولتين وفزنا عليه مرة واحدة وتعادلنا مرة واحدة ولأول مرة نقابل فيتا وسيمبا في البطولتين فالاول واجه فريقا سودانيا واحدا هو الهلال الخرطوم 2014 واقصاه من الدور الاول والثاني قابل اهلي شندي 2012 في الكونفدرالية وفاز عليه الأهلي 8/9 بركلات الترجيح بعد ان تعادلا ذهابا وايابا 1/3.
* ماسردته هذا تاريخ وزمان ولى وراح واليوم الامور تختلف تماما والأجواء تغيرت بعد جائحة الكورونا وما صاحبها من متغيرات أبرزها منع اللاعب رقم 12 الجمهور من دخول الملاعب وبذلك تساوت الكتوف داخل الملعب وهناك ايضا مقالب الفحوصات الطبية للكورونا التي أطاحت بفرق عدة ولعمري هذا أمر اصبح مقلقا جدا للفرق والإدارات بسبب تباين نتائج الفحوصات من معمل لآخر.
* كالعادة بعد كل قرعة ينبري الجمهور والمحللين في تقييم الفرق التي وقعت في مجموعة واحدة فنسمع بان هذه مجموعة متوازنة وهذه صعبة وهذه منصفة وما الى ذلك من تقييم شخصي.
* وفي إعتقادي الجازم أن كل فريق وصل هذه المرحلة جدير بالاحترام، فكم من فرق مغمورة أطاحت بفرق كبيرة من المنافسة والتاريخ يشهد بذلك سواء من الادوار التمهيدية او المتقدمة.
* الشيء الجيد في دور المجموعات هو تساوي الفرص بلعب ستة مباريات كاملة مقارنة بنظام الإقصاء من مباراتين ذهابا وإيابا والذي كان ظالما جدا.
* اعود للأحمر الوهاج وأقول كي نذهب بعيدا في البطولة لابد من تضافر الجهود ونبذ الفرقة والشتات والإلتفاف حول شعارنا المتوهج النجمة.
* والآن بات الجمهور مطالب بتثبيت دوره الأساسي الذي لطالما ناديت به وهو الدعم بكل أنواعه ماديا وعينيا وأدبيا، وبخاصة بعد أن شاء الله ومنعت حالة الطوارئ الصحية من القيام بالدور الأكبر لجمهورنا الحبيب داخل الملعب.
* وعليه تعاظم دور الجمهور واقطاب النادي وبخاصة مع تمدد المصروفات الخاصة بالوفاء بمشاركة الزعيم في البطولة وهي كثيرة ومعروفة ولا داعي لسردها.
* أضعف الإيمان في تقديري الخاص ونحن في مرمى شهر على بداية المنافسة أن تقوم حملة كبرى لجمع قيمة تذاكر المباريات الثلاثة التي كان من المفترض أن يدخلها الجمهور في القلعة الحمراء ولكنه منع بسبب الكرونا وبفئات مثل فئات المباريات تماما 100 جنيه للمدرجات الشعبية، 150ج لشاخور، 200 جنيه جانبية، 300ج مقصورة.
* ويمكن لمجلس الإدارة تنظيم هذه الحملة وتقنينها حتى يضمن عائدها وهناك اكثر من طريقة سهلة لضمان وسهولة ويسر وصولها في امان وبدون ارهاق للجمهور مثل عمل تطبيق المريخ في البلاي ستور على غرار تطبيق بنك الخرطوم بنكك، ومنها التحويل عن طريق بطاقة الصراف الآلى لحساب النادي مباشرة ومنها تخصيص ارقام للتحويل عبر الموبايل ومنها تسليم التبرع نقدا في النادي أو المكتب التنفيذي.
* تفاعل الجمهور مهم جدا لأنه وبحسب خبراتنا يزيد من حماس اللاعبين ويضعه قريبا منهم فقد اكتوى هؤلاء اللاعبين مجبرين من نار المدرجات الخالية ومثل هكذا تحرك وبمشاركتهم في حملة الدعاية له، يجعلهم يتحمسون لرد الجميل داخل القلعة الحمراء وما اعظم من أن يلتحم اللاعبين بجمهورهم والعكس صحيح.
* هذا بالطبع لا يلغي دور رئيس مجلس الشرف والأقطاب بل يزيد من اللحمة المطلوبة للالتفاف حول الفريق في هذه المرحلة المهمة من المشاركة في بطولة كبيرة مثل بطولة الأندية الإفريقية الأبطال.
* و لمجلس الإدارة دور مهم في تقنين هذا العمل الكبير لأنه يريحه راحة تامة في سبيل تهيئة الأجواء الخاصة بالبطولة وتعبيد الطريق للوفاء بالمتطلبات المهمة مثل الاسراع بتكملة الجهاز الفني والتعاقد مع مدرب أحمال ولياقة على قدر كبير من الخبرة والإسراع في علاج المصابين وتكثيف الجهود لتسوية ملفات الرشيد والعجب وطيفور وبخيت خميس مع الاتحاد العام خاصة والنادي ممنوع من تسجيلات الفترة المقبلة وبجانب ذلك لابد من الاحتياط لمفاجآت شكاوي المتعاقدين السابقين امام الفيفا، هذا الى جانب تلبية طلبات المدرب فيما يخص المعسكرات وتكملة نواقص المعدات وغيرها..
* تكامل الادوار هذه مهم جدا في خلق أجواء مثالية فإدارة مثالية ومدرب مقتدر ولاعبين على قدر من المسؤولية واقطاب فاعلين من غير منِّ ولا أذى وجمهور واعي يعرف أدوار دعمه لناديه والتفافه حول فريقه هذه مجتمعة هي التي تقود للبطولات ومنصات التتويج وبدونها فالعرجاء لمراحها كما يقول المثل..
* المريخ الزعيم مدرسة وفن وصفوة في كل شيء فكما كنا قاب قوسين أو أدنى من اللقب الثاني في نهائي عامي 2007 و 2015 للبطولتين، فما المانع أن يكون هدفنا هذا العام البطولة؟.. 
* تفاءلوا بالمريخ الذي نعرفه تجدوه.. صفوا النفوس ياصفوة..ووحدوا الصفوف.. كفاية علينا نكد الحياة.. عاوزين نفرح بتوأم مانديلا..كثير علينا ولاشنو؟.. 
* منصور يالمريخ منصور.. منصور يالزعيم منصور..









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قطب المريخ هواري:مجموعة المريخ هي مجموعة الموت
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قال قطب  المريخ هواري عثمان ان مجموعة المريخ هي مجموعة الموت وليست مجموعة الهلال  لان الهلال لديه الفرصة لكي يحصل على البطاقة الاولي و الثانية عكس محموعة  المريخ والتي ينحصر التنافس فيها على البطاقة الثانية بعد ان يحسم الاهلي  حامل اللقب خطف البطاقة الاولي ويتنافس فيتا والمريخ وسيمبا على البطاقة  الثانية وهو ما يعني انها مجموعة صعبة جدا وناشد هواري ابناء المريخ  بالتكاتف من اجل العمل معا لاطلاق وفك حظر الرباعي عمار طيفور وبخيت خميس  ورمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وقال انه حان الوقت للهلال كي يظهر وجهه الحقيقي  والوطني من اجل سحب شكواه ضد لاعبي المريخ لان الامر يتعلق بالوطن وان  اطلاق سراح لاعبي المريخ فيه ابداء حسن النوايا فالامر لا يتعلق بالجانب  المحلي وهو امر وطني خالص وقال انه يخشى التساهل في المباريات باعتبار ان  مجموعة المريخ سهلة وهو ما يتسبب في التراخي وفقدان فرصة الترشح الى  النهائيات وعاد هواري متحدثا عن مجموعة الهلال وقال ان مازيمبي ما عاد ذلك  الفريق المرعب وبامكان الهلال ان يتفوق عليه بعكس المريخ الذي سيبدأ  مبارياته الاولي امام حامل اللقب وهي مباراة خطيرة جدا على المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#بهدوء



#علم الدين هاشم

      *القمة والقرعة المتوازنة*

اجري الاتحاد الافريقي في مقره بالقاهره أمس مراسم قرعة دوري المجموعات بدوري ابطال افريقيا بمشاركة 16 ناديا تأهلوا لهذه المرحلة المتقدمة تم توزيعهم علي أربعة مجموعات بينهم ناديي القمة المريخ والهلال .
الاحمر والازرق وضعتهما القرعة في المجموعتين الاولي والثانية ومن وجهة نظر شخصية اعتقد ان الناديين في مجموعتين متوازنتين حيث يلعب المريخ مع الاهلي المصري حامل اللقب وفيتا كلوب الكنغولي وسيمبا التنزاني بينما تضم مجموعة الهلال مازيمبي الكنغولي وصن داونز الجنوب افريقي وشباب بولزداد الجزائري !
اللعب مع كبار افريقيا في البطولة الاغلي بالتأكيد يختلف عن مباريات الادوار السابقة حيث تتوفر فرصة التعويض لاي فريق طالما ان هذه المرحلة تلعب بنظام الدوري وليس بالذهاب والاياب الذي يشكل في بعض المباريات ضغطا علي الاجهزة الفنية واللاعبين ولكن يبقي حصد النقاط والمنافسة علي حجز بطاقة التأهل هو الهدف للجميع بغض النظر عن الفوارق الفنية والخبرات التراكمية لكل فريق ،، وعندما نصف القرعة بالمتوازنة فذلك يعني ان ناديي القمة لهما نفس الحظوظ المتوفرة لبقية خصومهما في المجموعتين الاولي والثانية .
المريخ الغائب عن دوري المجموعات لخمس سنوات تقريبا استطاع العودة من جديد لهذه المرحلة بعد تخطيه لناديي اوتوهو الكنغولي وانيمبا النيجيري عن جدارة مستحقة رغم الظروف الصعبة التي احاطت بالفريق مثل الاعداد المتعثر والضعيف وتوقف الدوري الممتاز وعدم وجود مدرب متخصص للاحمال ضمن طاقمه الفني يضاف الي ذلك حالة النقص التي لازال يعاني منها بسبب ايقاف أربعة من لاعبيه رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس وعمار طيفور والذين نتمني ان يلحقوا بالفريق في دوري المجموعات .
أما الهلال الذي تاهل لدور المجموعات بفوز واحد علي الاشانتي الغاني بعد الغاء مباراة الاياب بسبب نتائج فحص كورونا للفريق الغاني فهو في وضع مختلف عن المريخ بعد نتائجه الباهته في بداية مبارياته بالدوري الممتاز بسبب التغيير الكبير الذي طرأ علي تشكيلته الجديدة وبالتالي غياب الانسجام والتفاهم بين اللاعبين والذي ظهر واضحا من خلال الاخطاء الفردية التي اثرت سلبا علي نتائج الفريق في الدوري المحلي ،، صحيح ان الهلال قد حقق نتائج جيدة في دوري الابطال في المواسم السابقة الا ان التغيير الذي تم في تشكيلته افقد الفريق عدد من عناصر الخبرة التي ساهمت في انتصاراته الافريقية وترقيه من مرحلة لاخري وهو مايشكل تحديا كبيرا أمام مدربه الصربي زوران لبناء تشكيلة متجانسة يخوض بها دوري المجموعات علي عكس ماظهر به الفريق في الدوري الممتاز .
عموما نتمني ان تكون مشاركة ناديي القمة في دوري المجموعات ايجابية ومشرفة وليس مجرد جسر عبور للاندية الاخري في المجموعتين .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#وكفي



#إسماعيل حسن

           *الحذر ثم الحذر*

* التفاؤل الذي سيطر على غالبية الصفوة بعد القرعة الأخيرة، ولا يزال يسيطر؛ نخشى أن يُشكّل خطورة على المريخ في دوري المجموعات الأفريقية..
* البعض ذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك ووصف المجموعة الأولى التي تضم المريخ والأهلي المصري وفيتاكلوب الكونغولي وسيمبا التنزاني، بأنها المجموعة الأسهل..
* ورشحوا الأهلي للصدارة والمريخ للمركز الثاني..
* ولا ندرى على أي أساس أطلقوا هذه الترشيحات؟؟
* فيتا كلوب الكونغولي ـ وهو من الفرق التي أعفيت من التمهيدي ـ تأهل للمجموعات بعد تعادله مع فريق يونج بوفالويس الإسواتيني على ملعب الأخير باستاد “ترايد فيير”،  2-2. في مباراة الذهاب، ثم فوزه في مباراة الإياب بالكونغو بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف..
* سيمبا تأهل على حساب بلاتينيوم الزيمبابوي بعد خسارته منه في أرضه بهدف، ثم الفوز عليه في تنزانيا بأربعة أهداف نظيفة..
* وكان قد تأهل إلى الدور الأول على حساب بلاتو يونايتد 
بعد التعادل معه في أرضه سلبياً، ثم الفوز عليه في تنزانيا بهدف..
* إذن على أي أساس حكمنا بضعف فيتا وسيمبا وهما قد وصلا إلى هذا الدور بهذه النتائج القوية؟؟
* كذلك نتساءل.. على أي أساس يجزم البعض بأن المريخ سيخسر أولى مبارياته في المجموعة أمام أهلي مصر في القاهرة؟؟
* المباراة ستلعب بنظام الفار، والأهلي من الفرق التي كانت تعتمد على التحكيم في تحقيق الانتصارات والبطولات.. (هذه المعلومة ذكرها أهله لا نحن)، بالتالي يمكن للمريخ مع نزاهة التحكيم، أن يدخل المباراة بإحساس الفوز ويفوز.. فلا ترهبوا نجومه بهذه المخاوف يرحمكم الله..
* ختاماً.. يبقى الأمل في مجلس المريخ أن يسارع إلى حسم ملف عجب وحمو وبخيت طرف الاتحاد..
* ومعالجة قضية عمار طيفور..
* والإسراع في التعاقد مع المعد البدني..
* المريخ الحالي مؤهل بكل الحسابات إلى الذهاب بعيدًا في البطولة الأفريقية..
* وإذا كمان جدّ مجلسه في معالجة مشاكله العالقة، يمكن أن يفكر في البطولة.. والله المستعان..

* وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نتائج مباريات الامس في دوري الوسيط المؤهل للدوري الممتاز...










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*                             المريخ يختتم تحضيراته للقاء الاهلي مروي                         

  



                             بواسطة :                              المسالمة 
يخوض  فريق المريخ بملعب أكاديمية كرة القدم في تمام الساعة السادسة من مساء  اليوم تمرينه الختامي استعدادا لمواجهة اهلي مروي غدا الاثنين في الجوله  الثالثه في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد العملية 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال يتواصل مع التش وحمزة داؤود




$âک†#زول #النعيم #حمد 

 الخرطوم: النعيم حمد 
تواصل رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال مع الثنائي احمد حامد التش وحمزة داؤود ووجه بتحفيز الثنائي مالياً، وقد قامت الإدارة المالية بتنفيذ التوجيه بتحفيز الثنائي، وكان حمزة داؤود قد خضع لعملية في غضروف الركبة بدولة الإمارات خضع بعدها اللاعب لتأهيل مكثف تحت إشراف الدكتور جار النبي ومن المنتظر عودة اللاعب للخرطوم مساء غدً الأحد، وسيخضع نجم الفريق أحمد حامد التش لعملية جراحية اليوم بمستشفى إسبيتار بالدوحة ومن ثم يخوض التش مرحلة تأهيل، كما وجه رئيس النادي بدفع رواتب اللاعبين والأجهزة الفنية لفرق المريخ المختلفة وجميع العاملين بالنادي وقد قام مدير الكرة بالنادي بتسليم جميع اللاعبين لرواتبهم إضافة للجهاز الفني كما سلمت إدارة فريق السيدات الجهاز الفني رواتبه، وقد قام المدير المالي للنادي بتسديد جميع رواتب العاملين، و أثبتت صور الأشعة التي أخضع لها نجم الفريق سيف تيري سلامته، وكان تيري قد تعرض لإصابة في مباراة إنيمبا بنيجيريا إستدعت خروجه في أخر دقائق اللقاء وشارك اللاعب بصورة طبيعية في مران الامس









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة




مأمون أبوشيبة

المريخ مضطهد أفريقيا الأول !!

* كل الأندية التي صعدت لمرحلة مجموعات دور ال16 من دوري أبطال أفريقيا تجد العون والمساعدة والدعم من بلادها واتحاداتها الوطنية بما فيها الهلال السوداني عدا المريخ السوداني مضطهد أفريقيا الأول والنادي الوحيد المحارب في وطنه.
* هذه المعلومة لا تعرفها أندية أفريقيا المشاركة في التنافس الأفريقي ولكن يعرفها نادي الهلال السوداني الغريم اللدود للمريخ.
* كان يمكن للمريخ أن يظهر بشكل أفضل في المنافسة الأفريقية ولكنه يواجه بحرب مهلكة في وطنه لا قبل لنادي في العالم بمواجهتها..
* من سوء حظ المريخ أن ينتمي لبلد يسيطر فيها غريمه وعدوه الهلال على الاتحاد الوطني بنسبة 99% فكل لجان الاتحاد تتشكل من غلاة مشجعي نادي الهلال وأكثرهم حقداً وكراهية للمريخ.
* وهذا الاتحاد الوطني الأزرق مولود لقيط أتى به مشجعون هلالاب (كيزان) عبر أمانة الفساد والخراب في العهد الكيزاني البائد وعبر عمليات فساد ورشاوي نتنة ومقززة..
* ومن سوء حظ المريخ أن يسيطر على هذا الاتحاد ويقوده ديكتاتور حاقد وأكثر مخلوق في الدنيا حقداً وكراهية تجاه المريخ.
* بعد قرعة مجموعات دوري الأبطال الأفريقي رشح مراقبون عرب تأهل الأهلي القاهري والمريخ من المجموعة الأولى.. ولو علم هؤلاء إن المريخ مضطهد ومحارب في بلده من قبل الاتحاد الوطني وبدرجة لا يتصورها إنسان.. لما رشحوا المريخ قط للتأهل مع الأهلي!!
* المريخ يسير بدعوات الصالحين من أنصاره وبدعوة المظلوم.. وبتفويض أنصاره أمرهم لله في وجه الظلم والاضطهاد.. (حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل)..
* هل يعلم الإخوة العرب إن المريخ فقد مهاجمه الأول وهداف البطولة العربية السابقة محمد عبدالرحمن الغربال بسبب الفشل الإداري في النادي حيث انتقل الغربال للجزائر ومنها عاد لينضم لنادي الهلال السوداني؟!
* هل يعلم الإخوة العرب إن المريخ فقد حارس مرماه الأول وحارس مرمى المنتخب الوطني علي عبدالله أبوعشرين.. والذي انتقل لنده الهلال بأموال الثري (السوباط) الذي أتى به رئيس اتحاد الكرة بالتعيين ليقود نادي الهلال.. وفي نفس الوقت يضع رئيس الاتحاد (شداد) المتاريس والعراقيل حتى لا يأتي لقيادة المريخ ثري يقاوم عمليات التشليع والتخريب التي يقوم بها ثري الهلال (السوباط) لضرب المريخ واضعافه؟!
* هل يعلم الإخوة العرب إن الند الهلال كاد أن يضم نجمي المريخ والمنتخب الوطني رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد لولا تدخل بعض أقطاب المريخ وإيقاف استمرار عملية ضرب وتشليع فريق المريخ عبر ثري الهلال (السوباط) ومن ورائه رئيس الاتحاد الوطني (شداد)؟!
* هل يعلم الإخوة العرب إن الاتحاد السوداني ومن دون أي مسوغ قانوني أوقف ضم المريخ للاعب المنتخب الوطني الشاب عمار طيفور القادم من احدى اكاديميات الهواة في ايطاليا؟!
* هل يعلم الإخوة العرب إن المريخ فشل في دعم كشفه الأفريقي برباعي المنتخب الوطني رمضان عجب (صانع الألعاب وهداف الدوري) ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس وعمار طيفور بمؤامرات رئيس الاتحاد الوطني المتواطئ مع نادي الهلال؟!
* وهل يعلم الإخوة العرب إن المريخ يفقد أيضاً بإصابة الرباط الصليبي صانع ألعابه نجم المنتخب وأفضل لاعب في السودان أحمد التش.. بجانب المدافع الدولي حمزة داود..؟!
* وهل يعلم الإخوة العرب إن المريخ يشارك أفريقياً بعدد 24 لاعباً فقط وكان مهدداً بالإطاحة من المنافسة الأفريقية لأنه تحت رحمة أي تلاعب في فحص الكورونا؟!
* وهل يعلم الإخوة العرب إن قائد هجوم المريخ بكري العقرب لا زال يخضع لعقوبة إيقاف خيالية منذ عامين وممنوع من المشاركة في الدوري.. بامر رئيس الاتحاد (شداد) الذي اتهمه زوراً وجوراً بالإعتداء على حكم كرة مغمور(مستهدف لفريق المريخ).. بينما لم يوضح شريط المباراة أي إعتداء من قبل اللاعب على الحكم (حيث نال اللاعب البطاقة الحمراء بسبب الاحتجاج).. ولكن بعض المشجعين دخلوا للملعب واعتدوا على مساعد الحكم (رغم أن المريخ كان متقدماً في النتيجة) فاتحاد الكرة نظم المباراة من دون توفير حراسة أمنية للملعب.. وقد ألغى الاتحاد نتيجة المباراة والمنافسة التي بدأت أبان عهد الثورة الشعبية السودانية.. بسبب الفشل في توفير قوات شرطة لحراسة الملاعب في المباريات؟!
* هل يعلم الإخوة العرب إن رئيس الاتحاد الوطني (شداد) قام بتعيين الثري (السوباط) رئيسا للجنة تسيير لنادي الهلال تفرغت تماماً لضرب وتفتيت فريق المريخ.. بينما رفض رئيس الاتحاد تعيين لجنة تسيير للمريخ رغم انتهاء دورة مجلس إدارته قبل أربعة أشهر ولا زال  متمسكاً برئيس المريخ السابق (سوداكال) الذي فرط في أفضل نجوم فريق الكرة وعاث خراباً في الديار المريخية وحول ملعب المريخ الفاخر الذي استضاف فاصلة مصر والجزائر العالمية إلى خرابات ينعق فيها البوم منذ أكثر من عام؟! 
* وهل يعلم الإخوة العرب إن لجنة تسيير الهلال بقيادة الثري (السوباط) انتهت فترة تكليفها وفشلت في انجاز أي من المهام الموكلة لها.. فقام رئيس الاتحاد الوطني (شداد) بالتمديد لها لفترة أخرى لمجرد أنها نجحت في ضرب وتفتيت فريق المريخ عبر الإغراء المالي؟!
* إذا علم الإخوة العرب بكل هذا الاضطهاد والتدمير والتخريب للمريخ في وطنه وغير ذلك في جوانب أخرى لفغرت الدهشة أفواههم وتساءلوا كيف صعد المريخ للمجموعات وسط كل هذا الاضطهاد والحرب التي يواجه بها في بلده ومن قبل اتحاده الوطني!!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليك واضح 



محمد الطيب كبور

القرعة بعيدا عن ابتسمت وكشرت !!

استقبل جمهور العملاقين المريخ والهلال نتائج قرعة دوري المجموعات  كالمعتاد علي طريقة ابتسمت وكشرت والتجربة أثبتت ان فرضية الأفضلية بالأسماء خاطئة والدليل علي ذالك إقصاء الوافد الجديد الفريق السنغالي تاونجيت  للمارد المغربي الرجاء صاحب الإنجازات والموقع في دفتر الأندية الحائزة علي بطولة الانديه الإفريقية تقريبا لثلاث مرات وهذا يؤكد ان كرة القدم لاتلعب فقط عطفا علي الاسم وإنما  الاعتماد الأساسي علي العطاء داخل الملعب وحتي التصنيف الذي يلجأ له الاتحاد الافريقي لتقسيم الفرق لمجموعات ماهو إلا طريقة ليسهل معها إجراء القرعة فكم فريق كان بعبعا مخيفا في الماضي وحصد نقاط عديدة من خلال مشاركاته السابقه ولكنه الآن يشهد تراجع كبير في مستواه وفي المقابل كم من فريق مغمور او حتي حديث التكوين ولكنه يمضي بثبات بفضل نهج إداري يخطط لحاضر ومستقبل الفريق ..

لهذه الأسباب ظلت أنديتنا تعاني أمام الانديه المغموره بينما يأتي عطائها مختلف أمام الانديع صاحبت الاسم الكبير لأنها تستعد جيدا لها وتقاتل بقوة أمامها علي عكس نزالها للأندية المغموره والتي تلعب معها بثقة زائدة وفي النهاية صافرة الحكم تعلن الفائز وسط صدمه لجماهير النادي التي استسهلت مهمة فريقها وهذا بالضبط مقصدي من هذا المقال فإن النوم في العسل بالنسبة لأي فريق بناء علي انه وقع في مجموعة ابتسمت له فيها القرعة مفهوم خاطئ ولابد من تصحيحه لأن كل الانديه التي وصلت لهذه المرحلة تأمل في صناعة الحدث ومواصلة المشوار والمواجهات حتما لن تكون سهلة ولابد من الاستعداد لها جيدا وأيضا الحديث عن القرعة كشرت انيابها أيضا خاطئ لانه مفهوم قد يدخل الانهزام في نفوس اللاعبين لأنهم في غرارة أنفسهم موقنين بان عذرهم متوفر لأن الكل افتي بأنهم وقعوا في مجموعة صعبة او مجموعة الموت او المجموعة الحديدية او غيرها من الأسماء التي تطلق عليها للتأكيد علي انها مجموعة قوية ..

تابعت ستوديو تحليلي لاحدي القنوات المصرية تناولوا من خلاله المجموعة الأولي التي تضم الأهلي و المريخ وفيتا كلوب وسمبا التنزاني وأشاد الكابتن المستضافين في الحلقة بمستوي المريخ وابدوا تخوف كبير منه وأطلقوا تحذيراتهم للأهلي وسمعة عملاقي الكرة السودانية في القارة السمراء طيبة جدا وهذا يضعهما في خانة الأندية التي يهابها المنافسين وبالتالي فان مسؤوليتهم تكون كبيرة وعليهم تناسي المفهوم البدائي (ابتسمت وكشرت ) ويكثفا استعدادتهم لأن القادم أصعب ..

أكثر وضوحا 

الطموح عندما يكون كبيرا أمامه تنهزم الصعاب وتزول العقبات وكرة القدم تتحقق فيها الأمنيات بالعطاء المدعوم بالرغبة والعزيمة والإصرار والثقة بالنفس بلا إفراط ..

من يريد الوصول لايهاب وعورة الطريق فقط يتحسب لخطواته ويحسن استعداداته ويهتم بكل التفاصيل وسيكون حصاده كما يتمني ..

أخيرا وان شاءالله تصدق هذه المرة سينضم للجهاز الفني للمريخ معد بدني فرنسي فالمارثون الذي ينتظر الزعيم يحتاج لمجهود لياقي كبير علي ايدي  متخصص ..

سيف تيري أمامه فرصة كبيرة لمعانقة لقب هداف القارة السمراء بعد تربعه علي صدارة روليت الهدافين حتي الآن بخمسة أهداف والعيون في دوري المجموعات ستكون مسلطة علية ..

وقبل الختام نكرر تزكيرنا لجماهير المريخ بضرورة الاهتمام بأمر العضوية للمساهمة في مستقبل ناديه لان حل مشاكل المريخ تبدأ من عند جمهوره بنيل شرف العضوية التي تجعله صاحب الكلمة الأهم عبر شرعية قرار الجمعية العمومية ..

مجرد سؤال 

ماذا ينقصنا لنحقق اللقب ؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تيري ابرز غيابات المريخ في مواجهة ملوك الشمال غدأ 




$âک†#زول #النعيم #حمد 

 الخرطوم: النعيم حمد 
يفقد المريخ ومدربه ديديه قوميز في لقاءالمريخ امام الاهلي مروي هداف الفريق الاول سيف تيري بعد تعرضه للاصابة في المباراة الافريقية الاخيرة امام انيمبا والتي تاهل منها المريخ لدوري المجموعات وكانت الوحدة الطبية للمريخ اكملت فحوصات اللاعب والتي اكد سلامته امس الاول وسيكون تيري ابرز غيابات المريخ عن لقاء اهلي مروي غدا وكان تيري ظهر بثنائية في شباك حي العرب اخر مباريات المريخ في الدوري الممتاز









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكيل "الشُعلة" يوجه رسالة ساخنة عبر "سبورتاق" ويحذِّر

  حذَّر وسيط اللاعبين المُعتمد لدى الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم "فخر الدين  أحمد إبراهيم" إدارة نادي "الهلال" بأنهُ -الوسيط الوحيد- الذى يمتلك عقد  تسويق اللاعب "وليد الشُعلة".

 وأكّد "فخر الدين" في حديثٍ خصّ بهِ #سبورتاق أن نادي "إتحاد العاصمة"  الجزائري على علم بكونه الوكيل المُعتمد للاعب "وليد الشعلة" وكذلك الإتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم.

 وحذّر "فخر الدين" إدارة "الهلال" من خطورة التعامل مع وسطاء آخرين،  مُشيراً إلى أن الخطوة سيتضرّر منها اللاعب  وستؤدي إلى إنهيار الصفقة لا  محالة.

 وتمنى وكيل "الشعلة" أن تقوم إدارة نادي الهلال بحماية ومراعاة مصلحة  "وليد"، وإكمال المفاوضات بصورة إحترافية بما يُساعد على تلافي أي عقبات أو  الدخول في مشاكل تؤدي لإنهيار الصفقة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 



د. بابكر مهدي الشريف
الحظ خذل الزعيم وخدم الهلال 
× أوقع الحظ العجيب هلال السودان في مجموعة كل فرقها لا تمثل أية عقدة عند الكرة السودانية ، وهذا هو الأمر الأهم في مثل هذه المنافسات ومن يقول أن مجموعة الهلال أقوى من تلك المجموعة التي يتوهط فيها المريخ يكون قد قال خلافا.
× صحيح قد يقول قائل صن داونز قوي أو مازيمبي شرس، ووو، ولكن نحن نقول ا ناهل الخبرة والمعرفة قاموا بتصنيف هذه الفرق على أسس ومقاييس قد تكون صنفتها بدقة أو ما شابه ذلك؟
× إذن من ناحية المستوى الفني والنتائج فهذه المجموعات متساوية ، فلا يحق لكائن من كان ان يقول هذه المجموعة أقوى من تلك، وإلا يكون كلاما عبثيا وغير منطقيا.
× يقول أهل الهلال أن مجموعتهم أقوى وأنها هي مجموعة الموت، ويصفون مجموعة المريخ بأنها هي الأقل مستوى، وهذا هراء وافتراء لأنه لا يسنده منطق ولا يقوم على حق أبدا أبدا.
× فهل سأل من يقول مثل هذا ذاته وفي سره، ما الأقوى والأشرس والأعلى كعبا بين الأهلي المصري أهلي القرن، وتي بي مازيمبي، وما هو الأحسن والأفضل بين المريخ السوداني والهلال؟
× الرأي عندي هو، أن الأهلي المصري لا يقارن بكل فرق القارة الأفريقية قاطبة، فهذا فريق عاتي ، وأية مجموعة دخل فيها سيكون أمل فرقها يتوقف على مقعد واحد، لأنه بلا شك هو سيد الفرصة الأولى.
× والأندية المصرية بصفة عامة وناديي الزمالك والأهلي بصفة أكثر خصوصية يمثلان عقدة أزلية للكرة السودانية وبالذات فرقي القمة المريخ والهلال.
× صحيح حقق المريخ النصر قبلا على أهلي القرن، وصحيح الهلال ذاته انتصر على أهلي مصر، ولكن ما هي المحصلة النهائية هل استطاعا إقصاء النادي، وهل بمقدور القمة السودانية مجتمعة على إقصاء الأهلي اليوم؟
×مجموعة الهلال نعم تضم فرقا لها اسمها ومن بينها الهلال نفسه للأزرق اسم رنان ، ولكن كل فرق هذه المجموعة باستطاعة الهلال تحقيق النصر عليها بامدرمان دون مشاكل أو تعقيدات، وقد يحقق أيضا نتائجا إيجابية عليها هناك بأرضها، وكل ذلك يحدث لأن الكرة السودانية لا تهاب هذه المناطق وترى في كثير من الأحوال أنها الأفضل.
× ولكن هذا لا ينطبق على الأندية المصرية، فهذه الأندية تتعامل معنا بأنها الأفضل وأننا الأقل مستوى، والخطير أننا نحس بذات الإحساس فندخل ونقابل هذه الفرق بإحساس انهزامي ونقدم أفضل العروض، ثم نخرج مهزومين.
× وجود أي فريق مصري وفي أي مجموعة تضم ناد سوداني، يعني هذا أن هذه المجموعة صعبة وقاسية على الفريق السوداني، ولأجل ذلك انان أقول أن الأمر بالنسبة للمريخ متأزم، وبالنسبة للهلال سهل ومتيسر.
× أما إذا كان من يصف مجموعة الأحمر بالهينة، وهو يقصد أنها هينة لمنافسي الزعيم، ويتحدث باسم الأهلي وبقية المجموعة، فإني قد أصدق قوله، أما إذا كان يقصد أنها سهلة على المريخ فهذا خطأ وكذب صراح.
× خلاصة القول والرأي هو، المرحلة التي وصل إليها فريق القمة ما كانت متوقعة لما يحيط بالدوري الممتاز من توقف وضعف وبهدلة، وكذلك ما يحيط بالأجهزة الفنية للفريقين وكذا الحال للجانب الإداري، وبالذات في المريخ، والحمد لله

ذهبيــــــــــــــــات 
×  رغم تخوفنا على فريقي القمة وبالأخص المريخ إلا أننا نقول أن كرة القدم مجنونة.
× المريخ لو أراد التقدم في هذه المرحلة عليه أن يضبط الأمور الفنية.
× الجهاز الفني ينقصه معد بدني شاطر ومقتدر، وكذلك جهاز طبي فاهم.
× المدرب الحالي يحتاج بشدة لمدرب عام أعلى قدرة من الضو، ليكون الضو مساعد مدرب.
× لا بد أن يتعجل النادي العمل في الملعب ليتمكن الفريق من الإعداد والتدريبات والمباريات بملعبه.
× لا يعقل أن يتقدم الفريق ويصعد لدور المجموعات وهو يتسول الكافة.
× أمر النجيل ليس بالأمر الصعب وبالذات نحن نعيش زمن الرئاسة الفخرية.
× بعد تنقيح النظام الأساس واقتراب أمر الجمعية العمومية ينبغي عدم التناول السلبي للوضع الإداري.
× مضى الأصعب وتبقى الأيسر، ولكن نريد عملا متقنا ومؤسسا من الذين يريدون حكم المريخ مستقبلا.
× الالتفات للفريق والعمل بقوة بجانب اللاعبين، هو المطلوب وليس الجانب الإداري.
الذهبيـــــة الأخيــــرة 
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، الحظ خدم الهلال وخذل المريخ.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة



#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم

           *فلول سبعة نجوم*

الاحد العاشر من يناير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م
      T. M

• حرصت على متابعة الأخبار الواردة من اجتماع جبل أولياء لقادة الاتحادات المحلية لأرى  هل سيخشى المدعوون له من تعريض رئيس اتحاد الفساد بتجمعهم وتهديده لهم بالتحويل إلى لجنة الإنضباط ، أم يتمتعون بالشجاعة الكافية لحضور الاجتماع والإستمرار في سعيهم لتصحيح الخلل الكبير في اتحاد الكرة؟
• أذكر انني ظلمتهم ابتداءً عندما ظننت أنهم سيخضعون إلى تهديدات الرئيس الفاسد ، وتوهمت ان الاجتماع لن يحظى بالحضور الذي يليق بأهميته ، لكنهم خذلوني وسجلوا حضوراً كثيفاً ، بنسبة تفوق الخمسة وسبعين في المائة ، إذ شهدت الجلسة (المحضورة) مشاركة ممثلين لستة وثلاثين اتحاداً   من مجموع سبعة وأربعين تحظى بعضوية اتحاد الكرة.
• افضل من ذلك أن الاجتماع شهد ارتفاعاً ملحوظاً في مستوى التمثيل نفسه ، إذ تبارت قيادات الاتحادات في الحضور على مستوى الرؤساء ونوابهم ، إذ شهد الاجتماع حضور (22) رئيساً ، مما يؤكد جدية تلك الاتحادات في تغيير الواقع الكئيب لاتحاد الكرة ، وعدم خوفها من العنتريات الفارغة التي حاول بها شداد فك لحمتها بها .
• حتى المداخلات أتت رفيعة المستوى ، ودلت على ارتفاع نسبة الوعي ، وجدية قادة الاتحادات في الدفاع عن مصالح اتحاداتهم ، وسعيهم الحثيث إلى انتزاعها بقوة القانون.
• لو كانت الأمور تسير سيرها الطبيعي داخل اتحاد الكرة لانعقد الاجتماع في قاعة محمد الشيخ مدني ، كُبرى قاعات مقر الاتحاد ، لأن ذلك الأمر يمثل حقاً أصيلاً لأعضاء الاتحاد وأصحاب المصلحة فيه ، لكن ذلك الأمر لم يحدث ، لأن رئيس الاتحاد المهلوع من التجمع الجديد يظن كل صيحة عليه ، ويتوهم أنه يستطيع سلب الأعضاء حقهم في التجمع للتشاور والتفاكر حول قضايا كرة القدم في البلاد.
• جلس على المنصة رئيس اتحاد بورتسودان طه فكي ، رئيس التجمع الجديد ، وكان بجواره عز الدين حمد رئيس اتحاد الدامر ، ومحمد حمد فرح رئيس اتحاد كوستي ، وسيف الدين الطيب رئيس اتحاد الكاملين ، وشاركت في اللقاء كل اتحادات الولاية الشمالية الأربعة ، وكل اتحادات الجزيرة التسعة ، وثلاثة اتحادات من ستة في ولاية نهر النيل (مع اعتذار ممثل اتحاد شندي لظرف خاص) ، وستة اتحادات من ثمانية لولايتي النيل الأبيض والأزرق ، وخمسة اتحادات من سبعة لكردفان الكبرى ، وثلاثة اتحادات من خمسة لولايات شرق السودان ، بالإضافة إلى ممثلي كل اتحادات الخرطوم (الخرطوم وجبل أولياء والعيلفون) ، واثنين من ممثلي اتحادات دارفور.
• تمت مناقشة عدة ملفات مهمة ، منها دعم الاتحادات لأندية الممتاز والاتحادات المحلية ، والنص المعيب للمادة (18) من لائحة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز (إشراك لاعبي السنية كأساسين) ، وضرورة تفعيل الإجتماعات لرفع مستوى التعاون بين الاتحادات المحلية ، وعلاقة الاتحاد مع الدولة ، وكيفية دعم الأندية التي تمثل السودان خارجياً ، والتجاوزات التي تمت للنظام الأساسي للاتحاد بتخفيض عدد اندية الدرجة الممتازة.
• تم الاتفاق على عقد اجتماع آخر قبل موعد انعقاد الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد ، المحدد له يوم 6 فبراير المقبل، وبالتحديد سيتم عقد الاجتماع في الخامس من الشهر المذكور لتنسيق المواقف.
• بإختصار فشلت محاولات رئيس الاتحاد وشبيحته في إعلام الإرتزاق في تخويف قادة الاتحادات المحلية ، بل نجزم أنها تسببت في إنجاح الاجتماع ، الذي يشكل في رأينا بداية النهاية لدكتاتور الكرة السودانية الذي قدم أسوأ تجربة بما يشبه (سوء الخاتمة) لمسيرته الإدارية العامرة بالفشل والصراعات والفساد ، الذي بلغ سفوره مرحلة تمكين زوجة شداد من الحصول على دولارات الاتحاد.
• وضع اجتماع جبل اولياء رسائل ساخنة في بريد الدكتاتور ، مفادها ان عهود التخويف والإرهاب ومحاولات سلب إرادة أعضاء الجمعية ولت إلى الأبد ، وأن مسيرة التصحيح قد انطلقت بقوة ، ولن تتوقف حتى تصحح الخلل الكبير في أكبر اتحادات السودان..

آخر الحقائق
T. M

• ستظهر أولى ثمرات الاجتماعات في الأجندة التي ستناقشها الجمعية العمومية المنعقدة مطلع الشهر المقبل .
• من المتوقع ان يشهد ذلك الاجتماع مساءلة رئيس الاتحاد على خروقاته العديدة للنظام الأساسي للاتحاد.
• ومن المنتظر أن يتم خلاله رمي التعديل غير المشروع الذي تم للائحة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في أقرب سلة للمهملات.
• لن تسمح الجمعية لرئيس اتحاد الفساد بمواصلة العبث بالصلاحيات الفنية للمدربين.
• ومن المتوقع أن تلزمه بتنظيم مسابقات قومية للمراحل السنية.
• وبالطبع سيكون من اهم قراراتها منعه من مواصلة التعدي على اموال الاتحاد ، وإنهاء هيمنة الرئيس الفاسد على الملف المالي .
• لن يصدق أحد أن منافستي الدوري الممتاز والوسيط تجريان من دون الحد الأدنى من الإلتزام بتطبيق الإشتراطات الصحية لتفادي الإصابة بالكورونا .
• يدخل اللاعبون والمدربون والحكام الملاعب كل يوم من دون أن يخضعوا إلى الفحص.
• بل إن الاتحاد المنظم للبطولتين لا يهتم حتى بقياس درجات الحرارة!
• يحدث ذلك بعد أن قبض الاتحاد مبالغ ضخمة بالدولار من الفيفا والكاف دعماً له في مواجهة الكورونا.
• استخفاف غريب وعجيب بصحة وسلامة كل المشاركين في البطولتين.
• لاغرابة ، فنحن نعيش في دورة الفساد والتخلف والدكتاتورية.
• نتوقع من أندية الدرجة الممتازة أن تتخلى عن الخوف وتلحق بالركب قريباً .
• اخيراً عرفنا سبب تناقض مواقف رئيس اتحاد الفساد من طرفي القمة.
• ساند التعيين في الهلال وعارضه في المريخ كي يتمكن من السيطرة على الناديين وتوجيه إدارتيهما حسبما يهوى.
• الدليل البيانان اللذان أصدرهما مجلسا سوداكال والسوباط بإيعاز من شداد وحويا انتقاداً عنيفاً لتجمع الاتحادات المحلية.
• خضع سوداكال للدكتاتور مع ان شداد منع قيد العجب وحمو وبخيت للمريخ ، ورفض تنفيذ الشق المالي في قرار كاس.
• عزل شداد طرفي القمة عن بقية أعضاء الاتحاد سعياً لتثبيت أركان سطلته المترئة.
• اختار برقو ان يقف مع رئيسه الفاسد وموقفه يليق به.
• نتوقع أن يتم كنسهما سوياً من الاتحاد في الانتخابات المقبلة.
• يعاير إعلام السنكيت قادة الإتحاد السابق بأنهم كانوا أعضاءً في برلمان الإنقاذ.
• فات عليهم (لفرط غبائهم) أن كبيرهم الذي علمهم الفساد كان عضواً في برلمان الإنقاذ أيضاً ، وأنه تمتع بعضوية شورى المؤتمر الوطني لدورتين ، وتم تعيينه عضواً في لجنة الموقفين الخمسة في مؤتمر الحوار الوطني بقرار من الرئيس المخلوع.
• الانتخابات التي أتت بالرئيس الفاسد أشرفت عليها ومولتها أمانة الخراب في المؤتمر الوطني المحلول.
T. M

• آخـــــر خبـــــــــر : رئيس اتحاد الفساد فلول سبعة نجوم!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء فييرا وبلة جابر في مواجهة خاصة مع المريخ

يعول المدرب الشاب فاروق جبرة المدير الفني للاهلي مروي على نجوم الخبرة في المباريات الكبيرة خاصة في الموسم الحالي وكان جبرة نجح في الحصول على نقطة من الهلال والاهلي الخرطوم بتشكيلة جلها من عناصر الخبرة يقودهم الدولي السابق علاء الدين يوسف الى جانب الدولي السابق ايضا بلة جابر ويعدل الثنائي من ابرز عناصر الخبرة في الممتاز وسيكون سلاح فاروق جبرة غدا امام المريخ تفعيل الثنائي بلة وفييرا الى جانب محمد كوكو وأحمد بيتر ويوكل المدرب مهمة خاصة للثنائي بلة وعلاء الدين يوسف خاصة في دفاعات الفريق امام المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

